# Battle of the Aircraft: Read Rules Before Posting



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2009)

Here is a little game that is played on a forum that I frequent (although it has to do with music). I will put this in the "Off topic" thread.

This is sort of a Battle of the Aircraft.

Basically 7 aircraft will be put into a list. Each one starts off with 20 points. Every post a user must "kill" and "save" an aircraft. When you "kill" an aircraft you remove 2 points, and when you "save" an aircraft you give it 2 points. When an aircraft reaches 40 points it is added to the Hall of Fame, when an aircraft reaches 0 points it is added to the Hall of Shame.

A user can only vote (Kill and Save) in this thread once per day. So you can not vote 5 times for the same aircraft in the same day. Once an aircraft is in the Hall of Shame or Hall of Fame it can no longer be voted on or added again to the list.

The list can contain aircraft from any type (fighter, bomber, transport ect).

Bf 109G - 20
Hawker Hurricane - 20 
Ilyushin Il-2 - 20
PZL P.11 - 20
Farman F.220 - 20
Douglas C-47 - 20
P-40 Warhawk - 20


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2009)

I will also start us off so that you can see how it goes.

Bf 109G - 22 Save
Hawker Hurricane - 20
Ilyushin Il-2 - 20
PZL P.11 - 20
Farman F.220 - 18 Kill
Douglas C-47 - 20
P-40 Warhawk - 20

Hall of Fame:

Hall of Shame:


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, I think I got it...

Bf 109G - 24 Save
Hawker Hurricane - 20
Ilyushin Il-2 - 18 kill
PZL P.11 - 20
Farman F.220 - 18 
Douglas C-47 - 20
P-40 Warhawk - 20


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2009)

This is pretty cool.

Bf 109G - 24 
Hawker Hurricane - 20
Ilyushin Il-2 - 18
PZL P.11 - 20
Farman F.220 - 16 Kill
Douglas C-47 - 22 Save
P-40 Warhawk - 20


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeap that is how it is done. 

When a user "kills" or "saves" an aircraft to either 0 or 40 points, they move them to the Hall of Shame or Hall of Fame and then they add another plane to the list, so that there are always 7 planes in the list. The planes that have not reached 0 or 40 stay in the list.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 29, 2009)

Bf 109G - 26 save
Hawker Hurricane - 20
Ilyushin Il-2 - 18
PZL P.11 - 20
Farman F.220 - 14 kill
Douglas C-47 - 22
P-40 Warhawk - 20


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2009)

Bf 109G - 28 save
Hawker Hurricane - 22
Ilyushin Il-2 - 18
PZL P.11 - 18 kill
Farman F.220 - 14
Douglas C-47 - 22
P-40 Warhawk - 20


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 29, 2009)

Bf 109G - 30 Save
Hawker Hurricane - 22
Ilyushin Il-2 - 18
PZL P.11 - 18 
Farman F.220 - 14
Douglas C-47 - 20 Kill
P-40 Warhawk - 20


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 29, 2009)

Bf 109G - 30 
Hawker Hurricane - 24 save
Ilyushin Il-2 - 18
PZL P.11 - 18 
Farman F.220 - 12 kill
Douglas C-47 - 20 
P-40 Warhawk - 20 

Like that?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2009)

Bf 109G - 30
Hawker Hurricane - 24
Ilyushin Il-2 - 18
PZL P.11 - 18
Farman F.220 - 10 kill
Douglas C-47 - 22 save
P-40 Warhawk - 20


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2009)

Bf 109G - 32 save
Hawker Hurricane - 24
Ilyushin Il-2 - 16 kill
PZL P.11 - 18
Farman F.220 - 10 
Douglas C-47 - 22 
P-40 Warhawk - 20


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2009)

Man, the Farman is going down. This is a lot better than "Bf 109 vs B-52" threads!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2009)

Just don't forget to move them to either Hall of Fame or Hall of Shame and add another aircraft.


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 29, 2009)

Bf 109G - 32 
Hawker Hurricane - 26 Save
Ilyushin Il-2 - 16 
PZL P.11 - 18
Farman F.220 - 8 Kill
Douglas C-47 - 22
P-40 Warhawk - 20


----------



## Marcel (Nov 29, 2009)

Bf 109G - 30 Kill
Hawker Hurricane - 26
Ilyushin Il-2 - 16
PZL P.11 - 18
Farman F.220 - 10 Save 
Douglas C-47 - 22
P-40 Warhawk - 20


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Marcel!

Bf 109G - 28 Kill
Hawker Hurricane - 26
Ilyushin Il-2 - 16
PZL P.11 - 18
Farman F.220 - 12
Douglas C-47 - 22
P-40 Warhawk - 20 

...how are the different aircraft chosen for the selection? Seems a bit arbitrary.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2009)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> ...how are the different aircraft chosen for the selection? Seems a bit arbitrary.



Read the first post. It is all random. 

It is only for fun, there is no need to think this is something against the French.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Nov 29, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Read the first post. It is all random.
> 
> It is only for fun, there is no need to think this is something against the French.



Thats not what I was thinking. I simply thought it was an odd assortment of aircraft - 4 fighters of varying ages, one transport, one attack aircraft, and one obsolecent bomber. Didn't know if there was something related or not.


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 29, 2009)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> Thats not what I was thinking. I simply thought it was an odd assortment of aircraft - 4 fighters of varying ages, one transport, one attack aircraft, and one obsolecent bomber. Didn't know if there was something related or not.



Dont think so much into it. It's all fun and totally random. Any aircraft can be in there at any time as long as there is only 7 at any one time.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 30, 2009)

Bf 109G - 30 save
Hawker Hurricane - 26
Ilyushin Il-2 - 16
PZL P.11 - 18
Farman F.220 - 10 kill
Douglas C-47 - 22
P-40 Warhawk - 20


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 30, 2009)

Bf 109G - 32 save
Hawker Hurricane - 26
Ilyushin Il-2 - 16
PZL P.11 - 18
Farman F.220 - 8 kill
Douglas C-47 - 22
P-40 Warhawk - 20


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 30, 2009)

Bf 109G - 34 save
Hawker Hurricane - 26
Ilyushin Il-2 - 16
PZL P.11 - 18
Farman F.220 - 6 kill
Douglas C-47 - 22
P-40 Warhawk - 20


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2009)

Bf 109G - 36 Save
Hawker Hurricane - 26
Ilyushin Il-2 - 16
PZL P.11 - 18
Farman F.220 - 4 Kill
Douglas C-47 - 22
P-40 Warhawk - 20 

Hall of Fame:

Hall of Shame:


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 30, 2009)

Bf 109G - 38 Save
Hawker Hurricane - 26
Ilyushin Il-2 - 16
PZL P.11 - 18
Farman F.220 - 2 Kill
Douglas C-47 - 22
P-40 Warhawk - 20


----------



## Bug_racer (Nov 30, 2009)

lets put it out of its misery !

Bf 109G - 40 Save ------------ HOF
Hawker Hurricane IIC - 26
Ilyushin Il-2 - 16
PZL P.11 - 18
Farman F.220 - 0 Kill ------------------HOS
Douglas C-47 - 22
P-40 Warhawk - 20
A6M Zero - 20 ------------New
Dornier Do 17 ------------New


Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.220


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2009)

Guys don't forget to move the aircraft to the respective Halls when they have reached 40 or 0. The user that brings them to 0 or 40 gets to add the new aircraft. It will look like what I did above.

The next user than takes the new list and continues. You have to copy the list and the HOF and HOS.

It will now look like this:



> Hawker Hurricane IIC - 26
> Ilyushin Il-2 - 16
> PZL P.11 - 18
> Douglas C-47 - 22
> ...



The next user just needs to copy above and continue.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 30, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Bf 109G - 30 save
> Hawker Hurricane - 26
> Ilyushin Il-2 - 16
> PZL P.11 - 18
> ...





109ROAMING said:


> Bf 109G - 32 save
> Hawker Hurricane - 26
> Ilyushin Il-2 - 16
> PZL P.11 - 18
> ...







You guys cheated! posting twice 

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 24 Kill
Ilyushin Il-2 - 18 Save
PZL P.11 - 18
Douglas C-47 - 22
P-40 Warhawk - 20
A6M Zero - 20
Dornier Do 17


Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.220


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2009)

You can only vote once per day people!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 26 SAVE
Ilyushin Il-2 - 16 - KILL 
PZL P.11 - 18
Douglas C-47 - 22
P-40 Warhawk - 20
A6M Zero - 20
Dornier Do 17 - 20


Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.220


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 24 
Ilyushin Il-2 - 16 kill
PZL P.11 - 18
Douglas C-47 - 22
P-40 Warhawk - 20
A6M Zero - 20
Dornier Do 17 - 22 Save


Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.220


I'm assuming that the Do 17 should have started with 20?


----------



## DBII (Nov 30, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 24 
Ilyushin Il-2 - 16
PZL P.11 - 18 KILL
Douglas C-47 - 24 SAVE
P-40 Warhawk - 20
A6M Zero - 20
Dornier Do 17 - 22 


Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.220


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 30, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You can only vote once per day people!



I know



Marcel said:


> You guys cheated! posting twice



NZ time my posts were made on 2 different days


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 30, 2009)

See Marcel, Daniel here is very smart


----------



## Flyboy2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 24 
Ilyushin Il-2 - 16
PZL P.11 - 16 KILL
Douglas C-47 - 26 SAVE
P-40 Warhawk - 20
A6M Zero - 20
Dornier Do 17 - 22


----------



## Bug_racer (Nov 30, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 24 
Ilyushin Il-2 - 16
PZL P.11 - 18 save
Douglas C-47 - 24 kill
P-40 Warhawk - 20
A6M Zero - 20
Dornier Do 17 - 22


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 24 
Ilyushin Il-2 - 14 * KILL*
PZL P.11 - 20 * SAVE*
Douglas C-47 - 24 
P-40 Warhawk - 20
A6M Zero - 20
Dornier Do 17 - 22 


Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.220


----------



## Pong (Dec 1, 2009)

Great idea Adler!

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 24
Ilyushin Il-2 - 14
PZL P.11 - 20
Douglas C-47 - 26 *Save*
P-40 Warhawk - 20
A6M Zero - 20
Dornier Do 17 - 20 *Kill*

-Arlo


----------



## parsifal (Dec 1, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 24
Ilyushin Il-2 - 14
PZL P.11 - 18 KILL
Douglas C-47 - 26 
P-40 Warhawk - 20
A6M Zero - 22 SAVE
Dornier Do 17 - 20l


----------



## Njaco (Dec 1, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 24
Ilyushin Il-2 - 12 KILL
PZL P.11 - 20 SAVE
Douglas C-47 - 26 
P-40 Warhawk - 20
A6M Zero - 22 
Dornier Do 17 - 20

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.220


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 24
Ilyushin Il-2 - 10 KILL
PZL P.11 - 20 
Douglas C-47 - 26 
P-40 Warhawk - 20
A6M Zero - 24 SAVE 
Dornier Do 17 - 20

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.220


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 24
Ilyushin Il-2 - 10 
PZL P.11 - 20 
Douglas C-47 - 26 
P-40 Warhawk - 22 *Save*
A6M Zero - 22 *Kill*
Dornier Do 17 - 20

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.220


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 24
Ilyushin Il-2 - 8 Kill 
PZL P.11 - 20 
Douglas C-47 - 28 Save
P-40 Warhawk - 22 
A6M Zero - 22 
Dornier Do 17 - 20

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.220


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 1, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 26 Save
Ilyushin Il-2 - 8 
PZL P.11 - 18 Kill
Douglas C-47 - 28
P-40 Warhawk - 22
A6M Zero - 22
Dornier Do 17 - 20

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.220


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 26
Ilyushin Il-2 - 6 *KILL*
PZL P.11 - 18
Douglas C-47 - 30 *SAVE*
P-40 Warhawk - 22
A6M Zero - 22
Dornier Do 17 - 20

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.22


----------



## Marcel (Dec 1, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> I know
> 
> 
> 
> NZ time my posts were made on 2 different days



Well my computer said it was on the same day. Maybe we should define days?

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 26
Ilyushin Il-2 - 8 Save
PZL P.11 - 18
Douglas C-47 - 30 
P-40 Warhawk - 20 Kill
A6M Zero - 22
Dornier Do 17 - 20

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.22


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Well my computer said it was on the same day. Maybe we should define days?
> 
> Hawker Hurricane IIC - 26
> Ilyushin Il-2 - 8 Save
> ...



He live in NZ

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 26
Ilyushin Il-2 - 6 kill
PZL P.11 - 18
Douglas C-47 - 30 
P-40 Warhawk - 22 save
A6M Zero - 22
Dornier Do 17 - 20

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.22


----------



## parsifal (Dec 1, 2009)

He live in NZ

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 26
Ilyushin Il-2 - 6l
PZL P.11 - 16 Kill
Douglas C-47 - 30 
P-40 Warhawk - 22 
A6M Zero - 24 Save
Dornier Do 17 - 20

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.22


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 1, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 26 
Ilyushin Il-2 - 6l
PZL P.11 - 16 
Douglas C-47 - 30 
P-40 Warhawk - 24 save
A6M Zero - 22 kill
Dornier Do 17 - 20

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.22


----------



## Bug_racer (Dec 1, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 26 
Ilyushin Il-2 - 6l
PZL P.11 - 18 save
Douglas C-47 - 28 kill
P-40 Warhawk - 24 
A6M Zero - 22 
Dornier Do 17 - 20

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.22


----------



## Pong (Dec 1, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 26
Ilyushin Il-2 - 4 *KILL*
PZL P.11 - 18
Douglas C-47 - 30 *SAVE*
P-40 Warhawk - 24
A6M Zero - 22
Dornier Do 17 - 20

-Arlo


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 2, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 28 *SAVE*
Ilyushin Il-2 - 2* KILL*
PZL P.11 - 18 save
Douglas C-47 - 30
P-40 Warhawk - 24
A6M Zero - 22
Dornier Do 17 - 20

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.22


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 28 
Ilyushin Il-2 - 2 
PZL P.11 - 18 save
Douglas C-47 - 30
P-40 Warhawk - 24
A6M Zero - 24 SAVE
Dornier Do 17 - 18 KILL

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.22


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 28
Ilyushin Il-2 - 0 - *KILL*
PZL P.11 - 18 
Douglas C-47 - 32 - *SAVE*
P-40 Warhawk - 24
A6M Zero - 24
Dornier Do 17 - 18
*Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 20*

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.22, Ilyushin Il-2


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 2, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 28 
PZL P.11 - 18 
Douglas C-47 - 32 
P-40 Warhawk - 26 SAVE
A6M Zero - 24
Dornier Do 17 - 18
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 18 Kill

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.22, Ilyushin Il-2


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 28 
PZL P.11 - 20 *SAVE *
Douglas C-47 - 32 
P-40 Warhawk - 26 
A6M Zero - 22 *KILL*
Dornier Do 17 - 18
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 18 

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.22, Ilyushin Il-2


----------



## parsifal (Dec 2, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 28 
PZL P.11 - 18 Kill 
Douglas C-47 - 32 
P-40 Warhawk - 26 
A6M Zero - 24 Save
Dornier Do 17 - 18
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 18 

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.22, Ilyushin Il-2


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 28 
PZL P.11 - 18 
Douglas C-47 - 34 Save
P-40 Warhawk - 26 
A6M Zero - 24 
Dornier Do 17 - 16 Kill
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 18 

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.22, Ilyushin Il-2


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 28 
PZL P.11 - 18 
Douglas C-47 - 34 
P-40 Warhawk - 26 
A6M Zero - 24 
Dornier Do 17 - 18 Save 
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 16 Kill

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.22, Ilyushin Il-2


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 2, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30 save
PZL P.11 - 16 kill
Douglas C-47 - 34 
P-40 Warhawk - 26 
A6M Zero - 24 
Dornier Do 17 - 18 
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 16 

Hall of Fame: Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: Farman F.22, Ilyushin Il-2


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30 
PZL P.11 - 18 Save
Douglas C-47 - 34 
P-40 Warhawk - 26 
A6M Zero - 24 
Dornier Do 17 - 16 Kill
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 16 

*Hall of Fame: *
Messerschmitt Bf 109G

*Hall of Shame: *
Farman F.22, 
Ilyushin Il-2


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30 
PZL P.11 - 18 
Douglas C-47 - 36 *SAVE*
P-40 Warhawk - 26 
A6M Zero - 24 
Dornier Do 17 - 14 *Kill*
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 16 

Hall of Fame: 
Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: 
Farman F.22, 
Ilyushin Il-2


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 2, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30 
PZL P.11 - 16 *Kill*
Douglas C-47 - 38 *SAVE*
P-40 Warhawk - 26 
A6M Zero - 24 
Dornier Do 17 - 14 
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 16 

Hall of Fame: 
Messerschmitt Bf 109G

Hall of Shame: 
Farman F.22, 
Ilyushin Il-2


----------



## Pong (Dec 2, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30
PZL P.11 - 16 Kill
Douglas C-47 - 40 *SAVE*
P-40 Warhawk - 26
A6M Zero - 24
Dornier Do 17 - 12 *KILL*
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 16
FW-190D-9 - 20

Hall of Fame:

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:

Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32 *SAVE*
PZL P.11 - 14 *KILL*
Douglas C-47 - 40 
P-40 Warhawk - 26
A6M Zero - 24
Dornier Do 17 - 12 KILL
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 16
FW-190D-9 - 20

Hall of Fame:

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:

Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
_____________


Also should Pong have chosen a new aircraft after saving the C-47 Skytrain?


----------



## parsifal (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes he should

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32 
PZL P.11 - 12 KILL
(To be advised)
P-40 Warhawk - 26
A6M Zero - 26SAVE
Dornier Do 17 - 12 
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 16
FW-190D-9 - 20

Hall of Fame:

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:

Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 10 KILL
Dornier Do-335- 20
P-40 Warhawk - 28 Save
A6M Zero - 26
Dornier Do 17 - 12
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 16
FW-190D-9 - 20 

Hall of Fame:

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:

Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 8 KILL
Dornier Do-335- 20
P-40 Warhawk - 28
A6M Zero - 26
Dornier Do 17 - 12
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 16
FW-190D-9 - 22 SAVE

Hall of Fame:

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:

Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 8
Dornier Do-335- 20
P-40 Warhawk - 28
A6M Zero - 26
Dornier Do 17 - 10 - *KILL*
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 18 - *SAVE*
FW-190D-9 - 22

*Hall of Fame:*

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

*Hall of Shame:*

Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 10 *SAVE*
Dornier Do-335- 20
P-40 Warhawk - 28
A6M Zero - 24 *KILL*
Dornier Do 17 - 10 
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 18 
FW-190D-9 - 22

*Hall of Fame:*

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

*Hall of Shame:*

Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## Bug_racer (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30 kill
PZL P.11 - 12 save
Dornier Do-335- 20
P-40 Warhawk - 28
A6M Zero - 24 
Dornier Do 17 - 10 
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 18 
FW-190D-9 - 22

*Hall of Fame:*

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

*Hall of Shame:*

Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30
PZL P.11 - 10 *Kill*
Dornier Do-335- 20
P-40 Warhawk - 28
A6M Zero - 24 
Dornier Do 17 - 10 
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 18 
FW-190D-9 - 24 *Save*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30
PZL P.11 - 10 
Dornier Do-335- 20
P-40 Warhawk - 28
A6M Zero - 24 
Dornier Do 17 - 10 
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 16 Kill 
FW-190D-9 - 26 Save

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30
PZL P.11 - 8 *Kill*
Dornier Do-335- 20
P-40 Warhawk - 28
A6M Zero - 24
Dornier Do 17 - 10
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 16 
FW-190D-9 - 28 *Save*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## A4K (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30
PZL P.11 - 10 SAVE
Dornier Do-335- 18 KILL
P-40 Warhawk - 28
A6M Zero - 24
Dornier Do 17 - 10
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 16 
FW-190D-9 - 28 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## DBII (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30
PZL P.11 - 8 *KILL*
Dornier Do-335- 18 
P-40 Warhawk - 30 *SAVE*
A6M Zero - 24
Dornier Do 17 - 10
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 16 
FW-190D-9 - 28 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## Glider (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30
PZL P.11 - 8 
Dornier Do-335- 16 * Kill*
P-40 Warhawk - 30 
A6M Zero - 24
Dornier Do 17 - 10
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 18 *Save *
FW-190D-9 - 28 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32 save
PZL P.11 - 6 kill
Dornier Do-335- 16 
P-40 Warhawk - 30 
A6M Zero - 24
Dornier Do 17 - 10
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 18 
FW-190D-9 - 28 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32 save
PZL P.11 - 6 
Dornier Do-335- 14 *kill*
P-40 Warhawk - 30 
A6M Zero - 26 *save*
Dornier Do 17 - 10
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 18 
FW-190D-9 - 28 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 

So if a person gives the final "kill" or "save", they also insert another aircraft?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30 Kill
PZL P.11 - 6
Dornier Do-335- 14 kill
P-40 Warhawk - 30
A6M Zero - 26 save
Dornier Do 17 - 10
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 20 Save
FW-190D-9 - 28

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## parsifal (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30 
PZL P.11 - 6
Dornier Do-335- 12 kill
P-40 Warhawk - 30
A6M Zero - 28 save
Dornier Do 17 - 10
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 20
FW-190D-9 - 28

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30 
PZL P.11 - 4 *Kill*
Dornier Do-335- 12 
P-40 Warhawk - 30
A6M Zero - 28 
Dornier Do 17 - 10
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 20
FW-190D-9 - 30 *Save*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30 
PZL P.11 - 6 *Save*
Dornier Do-335- 12 
P-40 Warhawk - 30
A6M Zero - 28 
Dornier Do 17 - 8 *Kill*
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 20
FW-190D-9 - 30 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


Wheels[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30
PZL P.11 - 6
Dornier Do-335- 12
P-40 Warhawk - 30
A6M Zero - 28
Dornier Do 17 - 6 - *KILL*
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22 - *SAVE*
FW-190D-9 - 30

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30
PZL P.11 - 8 - SAVE
Dornier Do-335- 10 - KILL
P-40 Warhawk - 30
A6M Zero - 28
Dornier Do 17 - 6
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22
FW-190D-9 - 30

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## Pong (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30
PZL P.11 - 8 
Dornier Do-335- 10 *KILL*
P-40 Warhawk - 30
A6M Zero - 28
Dornier Do 17 - 6
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22
FW-190D-9 - 30 *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## SeaSkua (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 30
PZL P.11 - 6 *KILL*
Dornier Do-335- 10 
P-40 Warhawk - 30
A6M Zero - 28
Dornier Do 17 - 6
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24 *SAVE*
FW-190D-9 - 30 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2

PONG did you forget to change totals?


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32* SAVE*
PZL P.11 - 4 *KILL*
Dornier Do-335- 10
P-40 Warhawk - 30
A6M Zero - 28
Dornier Do 17 - 6
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24 
FW-190D-9 - 30

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## Marcel (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32 
PZL P.11 - 6 Save
Dornier Do-335- 10
P-40 Warhawk - 30
A6M Zero - 28
Dornier Do 17 - 6
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24
FW-190D-9 - 28 Kill

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 6 
Dornier Do-335- 10
P-40 Warhawk - 32- save
A6M Zero - 28
Dornier Do 17 - 6
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24
FW-190D-9 - 26 Kill

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 6 
Dornier Do-335- 10
P-40 Warhawk - 32
A6M Zero - 28
Dornier Do 17 - 4 Kill
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24
FW-190D-9 - 28 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 8 *SAVE *
Dornier Do-335- 10
P-40 Warhawk - 32
A6M Zero - 28
Dornier Do 17 - 2 *Kill*
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24
FW-190D-9 - 28 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2


----------



## parsifal (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 8 
Dornier Do-335- 10
P-40 Warhawk - 32
A6M Zero - 30 SAVE
Dornier Do 17 - 0 Kill (Hall Of Shame)
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24
FW-190D-9 - 28 
Macchi MC 202 - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 
Dornier Do 17


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 8 
Dornier Do-335- 12 *Save*
P-40 Warhawk - 32
A6M Zero - 30 
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- *22 Kill* 
FW-190D-9 - 28 
Macchi MC 202 - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 
Dornier Do 17


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 6 Kill
Dornier Do-335- 12 
P-40 Warhawk - 32
A6M Zero - 30
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22 
FW-190D-9 - 30 Save
Macchi MC 202 - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17


----------



## Bug_racer (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 8 save
Dornier Do-335- 12 
P-40 Warhawk - 32
A6M Zero - 30
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 20 kill
FW-190D-9 - 30 
Macchi MC 202 - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 6 kill
Dornier Do-335- 12 
P-40 Warhawk - 34 save
A6M Zero - 30
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 20 
FW-190D-9 - 30 
Macchi MC 202 - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 4 *Kill*
Dornier Do-335- 12 
P-40 Warhawk - 34 
A6M Zero - 32 *Save*
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 20 
FW-190D-9 - 30 
Macchi MC 202 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17


Wheels


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 6 SAVE
Dornier Do-335- 10 KILL
P-40 Warhawk - 34 
A6M Zero - 32
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 20 
FW-190D-9 - 30 
Macchi MC 202 - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17


----------



## DBII (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - *4 KILL*
Dornier Do-335- 10 
P-40 Warhawk - *36 SAVE*
A6M Zero - 32
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 20 
FW-190D-9 - 30 
Macchi MC 202 - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 4 
Dornier Do-335- 10
P-40 Warhawk - 36
A6M Zero - 32
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22 - *SAVE*
FW-190D-9 - 30
Macchi MC 202 - 18 - *KILL*
*
Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17


----------



## Pong (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 2 *KILL*
Dornier Do-335- 10
P-40 Warhawk - 36
A6M Zero - 32
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22 
FW-190D-9 - 30 - *SAVE*
Macchi MC 202 - 18

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 32
PZL P.11 - 4 *Save*
Dornier Do-335- 8 *Kill*
P-40 Warhawk - 36
A6M Zero - 32
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22 
FW-190D-9 - 30 
Macchi MC 202 - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 5, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 34 *SAVE*
PZL P.11 - 2 *KILL*
Dornier Do-335- 8
P-40 Warhawk - 36
A6M Zero - 32
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22
FW-190D-9 - 30
Macchi MC 202 - 18

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 34 
PZL P.11 - 2
Dornier Do-335- 8
P-40 Warhawk - 36
A6M Zero - 34 *SAVE*
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22
FW-190D-9 - 30
Macchi MC 202 - 16* Kill*
*
Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17


----------



## parsifal (Dec 5, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 34 
PZL P.11 - 0 Kill (Hall Of Shame)
Dornier Do-335- 8
P-40 Warhawk - 36
A6M Zero - 36 SAVE
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22
FW-190D-9 - 30
Macchi MC 202 - 16 
Bristol Blenheim_ 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11


----------



## Njaco (Dec 5, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 34 
Dornier Do-335- 8
P-40 Warhawk - 38 *SAVE*
A6M Zero - 36 
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22
FW-190D-9 - 30
Macchi MC 202 - 14 *KILL *
Bristol Blenheim_ 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain

*Hall of Shame*:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 5, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 34
Dornier Do-335- 8
P-40 Warhawk - 40 SAVE
A6M Zero - 36
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22
FW-190D-9 - 30
Macchi MC 202 - 12 KILL
Bristol Blenheim_ 20-
*New*: Ta 154-20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
___________


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 34
Dornier Do-335- 8
A6M Zero - 36
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22
FW-190D-9 - 30
Macchi MC 202 - 10 kill
Bristol Blenheim 20
Ta 154 22 Save

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
___________


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 34
Dornier Do-335- 6 *KILL*
A6M Zero - 36
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22
FW-190D-9 - 32 *SAVE*
Macchi MC 202 - 10
Bristol Blenheim 20
Ta 154 22 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2009)

You bastards killed my P.11 

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 34
Dornier Do-335- 4 KILL
A6M Zero - 36
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22
FW-190D-9 - 32
Macchi MC 202 - 12 SAVE
Bristol Blenheim 20
Ta 154 22 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 34
Dornier Do-335- 4
A6M Zero - 36
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 22
FW-190D-9 - 34 Save
Macchi MC 202 - 12 
Bristol Blenheim 18 Kill
Ta 154 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 34
Dornier Do-335- 4
A6M Zero - 36
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24 - *SAVE*
FW-190D-9 - 34
Macchi MC 202 - 12
Bristol Blenheim 16 - *KILL*
Ta 154 22
*
Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11


----------



## parsifal (Dec 5, 2009)

Its absolutely fascinating to watch the voting trends that develop. Its a lot like football....the real kind I mean. Apart from the obvious nationalistic voting patterns, throwing a dummy to get a try elsewhere seems a good strategy to play in this game.

Thought about how we might draw some conclusion to this game....once we get say ten in the save bin, we could make the next and subsequent picks all come from the save bin. When we get to just one aircraft left, we have ourselves the winner of the game......

Just a suggestion guys


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 6, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 36 *SAVE*
Dornier Do-335- 4
A6M Zero - 36
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24 - 
FW-190D-9 - 34
Macchi MC 202 - 10 *KILL*
Bristol Blenheim 16 - 
Ta 154 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 36 
Dornier Do-335- 4
A6M Zero - 38 SAVE
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24 - 
FW-190D-9 - 34
Macchi MC 202 - 8 KILL
Bristol Blenheim 16 - 
Ta 154 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 6, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 38 Save
Dornier Do-335- 4
A6M Zero - 38
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24 -
FW-190D-9 - 34
Macchi MC 202 - 6 KILL
Bristol Blenheim 16 -
Ta 154 22


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk


Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11


----------



## parsifal (Dec 6, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 36 
Dornier Do-335- 4
A6M Zero - 40 SAVE (Hall Of fame)
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24 - 
FW-190D-9 - 34
Macchi MC 202 - 8 
Bristol Blenheim 14 Kill 
Ta 154 22
Fokker GI - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero 

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 6, 2009)

Wait? I already did that 

Ah we cross posted.......... I'll fix mine..


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 36 
Dornier Do-335- 4
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24 - 
FW-190D-9 - 36 *SAVE*
Macchi MC 202 - 6 *KILL *
Bristol Blenheim 14 
Ta 154 22
Fokker GI - 20


*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero 

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2009)

parsifal said:


> Its absolutely fascinating to watch the voting trends that develop. Its a lot like football....the real kind I mean. Apart from the obvious nationalistic voting patterns, throwing a dummy to get a try elsewhere seems a good strategy to play in this game.
> 
> Thought about how we might draw some conclusion to this game....once we get say ten in the save bin, we could make the next and subsequent picks all come from the save bin. When we get to just one aircraft left, we have ourselves the winner of the game......
> 
> Just a suggestion guys



That does sound cool. Up to Adler, its his game.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 36 
Dornier Do-335- 2 *KILL*
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24 
FW-190D-9 - 36 
Macchi MC 202 - 8 *SAVE* 
Bristol Blenheim - 14 
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 20


*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero 

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11


----------



## parsifal (Dec 6, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Wait? I already did that
> 
> Ah we cross posted.......... I'll fix mine..



It was close harrison, But I posted 8 minutes past the hour, you posted at 10 past the hour


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 6, 2009)

My pc had my post before urs..


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 36 
Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24 
FW-190D-9 - 36 
Macchi MC 202 - 10 SAVE 
Bristol Blenheim - 14 
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 20


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero 


Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 6, 2009)

Hurricane IIc should be at 38 points.

B17-Engineer " Today, 12:08 PM "

Hawker Hurricane IIC - 38 Save

Listings after that still show Hurricane IIc still at 36 points


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24 
FW-190D-9 - 36 
Macchi MC 202 - 8 *KILL*
Bristol Blenheim - 14 
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 20
F4U Corsair - 20 *NEW*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero 
Hawker Hurricane IIC - *SAVE*

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24
FW-190D-9 - 38 Save
Macchi MC 202 - 8
Bristol Blenheim - 12 Kill
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 20
F4U Corsair - 20


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero


Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24
FW-190D-9 - 36 Kill
Macchi MC 202 - 8
Bristol Blenheim - 12
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 22 Save
F4U Corsair - 20


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero


Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thankyou Marcel. Please don't let that long nosed monstrosity win.  Long live the A-8!!


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 6, 2009)

This is how it should look 

Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 24
FW-190D-9 - 36
Macchi MC 202 - 8 
Bristol Blenheim - 12
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
*Hawker Hurricane IIC 
*
Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335


----------



## parsifal (Dec 6, 2009)

herman1rg said:


> Hurricane IIc should be at 38 points.
> 
> B17-Engineer " Today, 12:08 PM "
> 
> ...



My mistake.....doh


----------



## parsifal (Dec 6, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Thankyou Marcel. Please don't let that long nosed monstrosity win.  Long live the A-8!!



Take it that your not a fan.....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm not hater. Just have my preference for the radial version. The inline looks like a model with too much plastic surgery.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 6, 2009)

By most accounts they were a great performer however....

I am surpised at the drubbing the macchi is getting


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 6, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI- 26 save
FW-190D-9 - 36
Macchi MC 202 - 8 
Bristol Blenheim - 10 kill
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC 

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 28 - *SAVE*
FW-190D-9 - 36
Macchi MC 202 - 6 - *KILL*
Bristol Blenheim - 10
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2009)

Kill the Macchi?? Oh the humanity...


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 6, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI 28 
FW-190D-9 - 36
Macchi MC 202 - 4 - KILL
Bristol Blenheim - 10
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 22 Save

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 7, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI 28 
FW-190D-9 - 36
Macchi MC 202 - 4 
Bristol Blenheim - 8 *KILL*
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 24 *Save*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335


Wheels


----------



## Bug_racer (Dec 7, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI 26 kill
FW-190D-9 - 38 save
Macchi MC 202 - 4 
Bristol Blenheim - 8 
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 24 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2009)

Let's try again, Matt  :

Supermarine Spitfire MKI 26
FW-190D-9 - 36 *Kill*
Macchi MC 202 - 4
Bristol Blenheim - 8
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 24 Save
F4U Corsair - 24

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI 26
FW-190D-9 - 38 SAVE
Macchi MC 202 - 4
Bristol Blenheim - 6 Kill
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 24

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 7, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI 26
FW-190D-9 - 40 SAVE
Macchi MC 202 - 2 KILL
Bristol Blenheim - 6 
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 24
Curtiss P-36 Hawk-20


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9




Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335


----------



## Pong (Dec 7, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI 26
Macchi MC 202 - 2 *KILL*
Bristol Blenheim - 6 
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 26 *SAVE*
P-36 - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 7, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI 26
F4F-3 Wildcat-22 save
Bristol Blenheim - 6 
Ta 154 - 22
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 26 
P-36 - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 
Macchi MC 202- kill


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI 26
F4F-3 Wildcat-24 SAVE
Bristol Blenheim - 6 
Ta 154 - 20 KILL
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 26 
P-36 - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 
Macchi MC 202


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 7, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI 26
F4F-3 Wildcat-26 *SAVE*
Bristol Blenheim - 4 *KILL*
Ta 154 - 20 
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 26 
P-36 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 
Macchi MC 202


Wheels


----------



## parsifal (Dec 7, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI 28 SAVE
F4F-3 Wildcat-26 
Bristol Blenheim - 4 
Ta 154 - 18 KILL
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 26 
P-36 - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 
Macchi MC 202


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 30 - *SAVE*
F4F-3 Wildcat - 26
Bristol Blenheim - 2 - *KILL*
Ta 154 - 18
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 26
P-36 - 20
*
Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202


----------



## Bug_racer (Dec 7, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 28 kill
F4F-3 Wildcat - 26
Bristol Blenheim - 2 - 
Ta 154 - 20 save
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 26
P-36 - 20
*
Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 32 *SAVE*
F4F-3 Wildcat - 26
Bristol Blenheim - 2
Ta 154 - 16 *KILL*
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 26
P-36 - 20
*
Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202[/QUOTE]


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 32 
F4F-3 Wildcat - 26
Ta 154 - 18 *SAVE*
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 26
P-36 - 20
Me 163 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim - *KILL*

and another one bites the dust!


----------



## Pong (Dec 7, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 34 *SAVE*
F4F-3 Wildcat - 26
Ta 154 - 18 
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 26
P-36 - 20
Me 163 - 18 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Marcel (Dec 8, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 32 Kill
F4F-3 Wildcat - 26
Ta 154 - 18
Fokker GI - 26 Save
F4U Corsair - 26
P-36 - 20
Me 163 - 18 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 32
F4F-3 Wildcat - 26
Ta 154 - 18
Fokker GI - 26 Save
F4U Corsair - 28 SAVE
P-36 - 20
Me 163 - 16 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 8, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 32
F4F-3 Wildcat - 26
Ta 154 - 18
Fokker GI - 26 
F4U Corsair - 28 
P-36 - 22 SAVE
Me 163 - 14 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 32
F4F-3 Wildcat - 26
Ta 154 - 18
Fokker GI - 26 
F4U Corsair - 28 
P-36 - 20 Kill
Me 163 - 16 Save

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 8, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 30 *kill*
F4F-3 Wildcat - 26
Ta 154 - 20 *Save*
Fokker GI - 26 
F4U Corsair - 28 
P-36 - 20 
Me 163 - 16 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## parsifal (Dec 8, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 32 Save
F4F-3 Wildcat - 26
Ta 154 - 20 
Fokker GI - 26 
F4U Corsair - 28 
P-36 - 20 
Me 163 - 14 Kill

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 32 
F4F-3 Wildcat - 28 SAVE
Ta 154 - 18 KILL
Fokker GI - 26 
F4U Corsair - 28 
P-36 - 20 
Me 163 - 14 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 8, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 32
F4F-3 Wildcat - 30 save
Ta 154 - 18 
Fokker GI - 26 
F4U Corsair - 28 
P-36 - 18 kill
Me 163 - 14 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 8, 2009)

Really? Really? Leave my Dam P-36 alone Adler and Vassili!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 32
F4F-3 Wildcat - 30 
Ta 154 - 18 
Fokker GI - 26 
F4U Corsair - 28 
P-36 - 16 *KILL*
Me 163 - 16 *SAVE *

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 8, 2009)

@ Chris!

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 34 SAVE
F4F-3 Wildcat - 30 
Ta 154 - 18 
Fokker GI - 26 
F4U Corsair - 28 
P-36 - 14 KILL
Me 163 - 16 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 8, 2009)

Chris x2, Dan, Vassili,.........I am ashamed.... 

Especially you Chris (Njaco!)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 34
F4F-3 Wildcat - 30 
Ta 154 - 16 KILL
Fokker GI - 26 
F4U Corsair - 28 
P-36 - 16 SAVE
Me 163 - 16 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 8, 2009)

Your the man!  

Don't let those meanies hurt my P-36


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 36 - *SAVE*
F4F-3 Wildcat - 30
Ta 154 - 16 
Fokker GI - 26
F4U Corsair - 28
P-36 - 16 
Me 163 - 14 - *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
_________________


----------



## Pong (Dec 8, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 38 - *SAVE*
F4F-3 Wildcat - 30
Ta 154 - 16
Fokker GI - 26
F4U Corsair - 28
P-36 - 16
Me 163 - 12 - *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Marcel (Dec 9, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 36 - Kill
F4F-3 Wildcat - 30
Ta 154 - 16
Fokker GI - 28 - Save
F4U Corsair - 28
P-36 - 16
Me 163 - 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2009)

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 38 - Save
F4F-3 Wildcat - 30
Ta 154 - 16
Fokker GI - 28 -
F4U Corsair - 28
P-36 - 14 Kill
Me 163 - 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats the Story Wayne!!

Supermarine Spitfire MKI - 40 - Save
F4F-3 Wildcat - 30
Ta 154 - 16
Fokker GI - 28 -
F4U Corsair - 28
P-36 - 12 Kill
Me 163 - 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI 

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 9, 2009)

G4M Betty - 20
F4F-3 Wildcat - 30
Ta 154 - 18 *Save*
Fokker GI - 28 -
F4U Corsair - 26 *Kill*
P-36 - 12 Kill
Me 163 - 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI 

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2009)

G4M Betty - 20
F4F-3 Wildcat - 30
Ta 154 - 18 Save
Fokker GI - 28 -
F4U Corsair - 26 
P-36 - 10 *KILL*
Me 163 - 14 *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI 

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim

Pong, great siggy!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 9, 2009)

G4M Betty - 20
F4F-3 Wildcat - 30
Ta 154 - 18 Save
Fokker GI - 28 -
F4U Corsair - 26
P-36 - 12 SAVE
Me 163 - 12 _*KILL*_

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2009)

G4M Betty - 20
F4F-3 Wildcat - 30
Ta 154 - 18 
Fokker GI - 28 
F4U Corsair - 26
P-36 - 10 Kill
Me 163 - 14 Save

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2009)

wonder whats gonna go first - the Komet or the Hawk?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2009)

I think for its inovativeness it the Komet should not die...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 9, 2009)

G4M Betty - 20
F4F-3 Wildcat - 32 save
Ta 154 - 18 
Fokker GI - 26 kill
F4U Corsair - 26
P-36 - 10 
Me 163 - 14 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2009)

G4M Betty - 20
F4F-3 Wildcat - 32
Ta 154 - 16 *KILL*
Fokker GI - 26
F4U Corsair - 26
P-36 - 12 *SAVE*
Me 163 - 14 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 9, 2009)

G4M Betty - 20
F4F-3 Wildcat - 32
Ta 154 - 14 KILL
Fokker GI - 26
F4U Corsair - 28 SAVE
P-36 - 12
Me 163 - 14 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## parsifal (Dec 9, 2009)

There are no bombers in the HOF as yet 
G4M Betty - 22SAVE
F4F-3 Wildcat - 32
Ta 154 - 14 KILL
Fokker GI - 26
F4U Corsair - 28
P-36 - 12
Me 163 - 12 KILL 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Pong (Dec 10, 2009)

There are no bombers in the HOF as yet
G4M Betty - 22
F4F-3 Wildcat - 34 *SAVE*
Ta 154 - 14 
Fokker GI - 26
F4U Corsair - 28
P-36 - 10 *KILL*
Me 163 - 12 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 10, 2009)

There are no bombers in the HOF as yet
G4M Betty - 22
F4F-3 Wildcat - 36 *SAVE*
Ta 154 - 14 
Fokker GI - 26
F4U Corsair - 26 *KILL*
P-36 - 10 
Me 163 - 12 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Dec 10, 2009)

There are no bombers .....oh, forget it!
G4M Betty - 20 *KILL*
F4F-3 Wildcat - 36 
Ta 154 - 14 
Fokker GI - 26
F4U Corsair - 26 
P-36 - 10 
Me 163 - 14 *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 10, 2009)

G4M Betty - 22 SAVE
F4F-3 Wildcat - 36
Ta 154 - 14
Fokker GI - 26
F4U Corsair - 26
P-36 - 10
Me 163 - 12 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2009)

G4M Betty - 20 - *KILL*
F4F-3 Wildcat - 36
Ta 154 - 14
Fokker GI - 26
F4U Corsair - 28 - *SAVE*
P-36 - 10
Me 163 - 12

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2009)

G4M Betty - 22 - SAVE
F4F-3 Wildcat - 36
Ta 154 - 14
Fokker GI - 26
F4U Corsair - 28 
P-36 - 10
Me 163 - 10 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## parsifal (Dec 10, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24 - SAVE
F4F-3 Wildcat - 36
Ta 154 - 14
Fokker GI - 26
F4U Corsair - 28 
P-36 - 10
Me 163 - 8 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 10, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24 - 
F4F-3 Wildcat - 38 save
Ta 154 - 14
Fokker GI - 24 kill
F4U Corsair - 28 
P-36 - 10
Me 163 - 8 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24 - 
F4F-3 Wildcat - 38 
Ta 154 - 14
Fokker GI - 24 
F4U Corsair - 28 
P-36 - 8 Kill
Me 163 - 10 Save

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 10, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24 - 
F4F-3 Wildcat - 40*SAVE (HOF)* 
Ta 154 - 14
Fokker GI - 22 *Kill*
F4U Corsair - 28 
P-36 - 8
Me 163 - 10 
P-61 Black Widow - 20 *New*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat 

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Marcel (Dec 10, 2009)

Kill the G.1 and save the Wildcat? You guys have no taste  
G4M Betty - 24
Ta 154 - 14
Fokker GI - 24 Savel
F4U Corsair - 28
P-36 - 8
Me 163 - 10
P-61 Black Widow - 18 Kill

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat *Kill*

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## DBII (Dec 10, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24
Ta 154 - 14
Fokker GI - 22 *kill*
F4U Corsair - 28
P-36 - 10 *save*
Me 163 - 10
P-61 Black Widow - 18 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat Kill

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Marcel (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2009)

G4M Betty - 26 SAVE
Ta 154 - 12 KILL
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 28
P-36 - 10
Me 163 - 10
P-61 Black Widow - 18 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat Kill

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 10, 2009)

G4M Betty - 26
Ta 154 - 10 *KILL*
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 28
P-36 - 12 *SAVE*
Me 163 - 10
P-61 Black Widow - 18 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim[/QUOTE]


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes...


----------



## parsifal (Dec 10, 2009)

Matt you are one sick SOB


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2009)

G4M Betty - 26
Ta 154 - 10 
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 28
P-36 - 10 *KILL*
Me 163 - 12 *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 18 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 11, 2009)

G4M Betty - 26
Ta 154 - 10
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 28
P-36 - 12 SAVE
Me 163 - 10 KILL
P-61 Black Widow - 18

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Bug_racer (Dec 11, 2009)

G4M Betty - 26
Ta 154 - 12 save
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 26 kill
P-36 - 12 
Me 163 - 10 
P-61 Black Widow - 18

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24 - *KILL*
Ta 154 - 12
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 28 - *SAVE*
P-36 - 12
Me 163 - 10
P-61 Black Widow - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24 
Ta 154 - 12
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 30 - SAVE
P-36 - 12
Me 163 - 8 Kill
P-61 Black Widow - 18

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 11, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24 
Ta 154 - 12
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 30 
P-36 - 12
Me 163 - 6 * Kill*
P-61 Black Widow - 20 *Save*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim 
__________________


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24 
Ta 154 - 12
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 30 
P-36 - 10 Kill
Me 163 - 8 Save
P-61 Black Widow - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 11, 2009)

G4M Betty - 22 kill
Ta 154 - 12
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 30 
P-36 - 12 save
Me 163 - 8 
P-61 Black Widow - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24 SAVE
Ta 154 - 10 KILL
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 30 
P-36 - 12
Me 163 - 8 
P-61 Black Widow - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## DBII (Dec 11, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24 
Ta 154 - 10 
Fokker GI - 20 *KILL*
F4U Corsair - 30 
P-36 - 14 *SAVE*
Me 163 - 8 
P-61 Black Widow - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes my P-36 is coming back to life!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 11, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24
Ta 154 - 10
Fokker GI - 20
F4U Corsair - 30
P-36 - 12 Kill
Me 163 - 10 Save
P-61 Black Widow - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh Marcel   

That's how it's gonna be?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24
Ta 154 - 8 *KILL*
Fokker GI - 20
F4U Corsair - 30
P-36 - 14 *SAVE*
Me 163 - 10
P-61 Black Widow - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Pong (Dec 12, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24
Ta 154 - 6 *KILL*
Fokker GI - 20
F4U Corsair - 30
P-36 - 14 SAVE
Me 163 - 10
P-61 Black Widow - 22 *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24
Ta 154 - 4 *KILL*
Fokker GI - 20
F4U Corsair - 30
P-36 - 16 *SAVE*
Me 163 - 10
P-61 Black Widow - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim[/QUOTE]


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 12, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24
Ta 154 - 2 KILL
Fokker GI - 20
F4U Corsair - 30
P-36 - 18 SAVE
Me 163 - 10
P-61 Black Widow - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 12, 2009)

G4M Betty - 22 *KILL*
Ta 154 - 4 *SAVE*
Fokker GI - 20
F4U Corsair - 30
P-36 - 18 SAVE
Me 163 - 10
P-61 Black Widow - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2009)

G4M Betty - 22 
Ta 154 - 6 - *SAVE* 
Fokker GI - 20
F4U Corsair - 30
P-36 - 18
Me 163 - 10
P-61 Black Widow - 20 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

G4M Betty - 22
Ta 154 - 4 - *KILL*
Fokker GI - 20
F4U Corsair - 32 - *SAVE*
P-36 - 18
Me 163 - 10
P-61 Black Widow - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2009)

G4M Betty - 22
Ta 154 - 2 - KILL
Fokker GI - 20
F4U Corsair - 34 - SAVE
P-36 - 18
Me 163 - 10
P-61 Black Widow - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## parsifal (Dec 12, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24 SAVE
Ta 154 - 2 
Fokker GI - 20
F4U Corsair - 34
P-36 - 18
Me 163 - 8 KILL
P-61 Black Widow - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 12, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24
Ta 154 - 4 *SAVE*
Fokker GI - 20
F4U Corsair - 34
P-36 - 18
Me 163 - 6 *KILL*
P-61 Black Widow - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2009)

G4M Betty - 22 - *KILL*
Ta 154 - 4
Fokker GI - 22 - *SAVE*
F4U Corsair - 34
P-36 - 18
Me 163 - 6
P-61 Black Widow - 20
*
Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2009)

G4M Betty - 24 - SAVE
Ta 154 - 2 KILL
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 34
P-36 - 18
Me 163 - 6
P-61 Black Widow - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 12, 2009)

When the clock hits midnight, the TA is dead.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 12, 2009)

Harrison, I thought I would kill the Ta, But im leaving it for you. 


G4M Betty - 24 
Ta 154 - 2 
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 34
P-36 - 18
Me 163 - 4 *Kill*
P-61 Black Widow - 22 *Save*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks. You could've killed it. The quicker it's gone the better !


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2009)

Amen, little buddy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm actually surprised it's last as long as it has.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh what to do, what to do? Kill the P-36 or Save the Ta? or save the 163? Definately kill the 36. Bbbrrahhahhahhahha!!



G4M Betty - 24 
Ta 154 - 2 
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 34
P-36 - 16 *KILL*
Me 163 - 6 *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 22 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2009)

Not the Ta???? Blaspheme!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2009)

If you haven't noticed I'm quite partial to Deutsches Flugzueg. That and Brazilian women.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 12, 2009)

Anybody mind if I kill the Ta?

Nevermind, i'll take out the Me-163, never liked that one anyways
G4M Betty - 24 
Ta 154 - 2 
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 36 SAVE
P-36 - 16 
Me 163 - 4 KILL
P-61 Black Widow - 22 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 13, 2009)

Blackburn Roc-20
G4m Betty- 24
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 36 
P-36 - 18 SAVE
Me 163 - 4 
P-61 Black Widow - 22 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154- Killed


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2009)

Blackburn Roc-20
G4m Betty- 24
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 36 
P-36 - 20 *SAVE*
Me 163 - 2 *KILL* 
P-61 Black Widow - 22 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 13, 2009)

Blackburn Roc-20
G4m Betty- 24
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 36
P-36 - 20 
Avro Lancaster - 20 NEW
P-61 Black Widow - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163 - KILL HALL of SHAME


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2009)

Blackburn Roc-18 Kill
G4m Betty- 26 Save
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 36
P-36 - 20 
Avro Lancaster - 20 NEW
P-61 Black Widow - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163 - KILL HALL of SHAME


----------



## Njaco (Dec 13, 2009)

Harrison, you kill the TA and give us....the Roc??!!?? Oh, OH and now the Komet is gone. Okay, I see how it is. Alright. I'm gonna go play 'Battle of the Radar Sytems'!


What? Wadda ya mean, there's only, like 3 radar systems? There Freya, Wurtzberg, Home chain and......and.....oh forget it!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 13, 2009)

The Roc was more insult to injury more than anything


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 13, 2009)

Blackburn Roc-18 
G4m Betty- 26 
Fokker GI - 22
F4U Corsair - 34 kill
P-36 - 22 save
Avro Lancaster - 20 
P-61 Black Widow - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163 -


----------



## Marcel (Dec 13, 2009)

Blackburn Roc-18
G4m Betty- 24 Kill
Fokker GI - 24 Save
F4U Corsair - 34
P-36 - 22
Avro Lancaster - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163 -


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2009)

Blackburn Roc-18
G4m Betty- 24 
Fokker GI - 24 
F4U Corsair - 36 Save
P-36 - 20 Kill
Avro Lancaster - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163 -


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2009)

Blackburn Roc-16 KILL
G4m Betty- 26 SAVE
Fokker GI - 24 
F4U Corsair - 36
P-36 - 20 
Avro Lancaster - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163


----------



## parsifal (Dec 13, 2009)

Blackburn Roc-14 KILL
G4m Betty- 28 SAVE
Fokker GI - 24 
F4U Corsair - 36
P-36 - 20 
Avro Lancaster - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 13, 2009)

The Roc better get knocked out very quickly.....

Blackburn Roc-12 KILL
G4m Betty- 28 
Fokker GI - 24 
F4U Corsair - 36
P-36 - 20 
Avro Lancaster - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 24 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 13, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> The Roc better get knocked out very quickly.....



Blackburn Roc-14 *SAVE* 
G4m Betty- 28 
Fokker GI - 24 
F4U Corsair - 34 *KILL*
P-36 - 20 
Avro Lancaster - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 24 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh no he didn't!


----------



## Pong (Dec 13, 2009)

Blackburn Roc-12 *KILL*, That's more like it.
G4m Betty- 28
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 34
P-36 - 20
Avro Lancaster - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 26 *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2009)

Blackburn Roc-10 *KILL*
G4m Betty- 28
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 36 *SAVE*
P-36 - 20
Avro Lancaster - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 26 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2009)

Blackburn Roc-8 KILL
G4m Betty- 30 SAVE
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 36 
P-36 - 20
Avro Lancaster - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 26 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2009)

Blackburn Roc- 6 - * KILL*
G4m Betty- 30
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 38 - *SAVE*
P-36 - 20
Avro Lancaster - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 26
*
Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 14, 2009)

Blackburn Roc- 4 - *KILL*
G4m Betty- 30
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 38 
P-36 - 20
Avro Lancaster - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 28 *Save*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2009)

Blackburn Roc- 2 Kill
G4m Betty- 30
Fokker GI - 24
F4U Corsair - 40 Save -------HOF 
P-36 - 20
Avro Lancaster - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 28 
Ta 152 - 20 ----------New

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163 
__________________


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 14, 2009)

G4m Betty- 30
Fokker GI - 24
P-36 - 20
Avro Lancaster - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 28
Ta 152 - 20
Bread Ba. 88-20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163 
Blackburn Roc- Kill----HOS


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Blackburn Roc- 2 Kill
> G4m Betty- 30
> Fokker GI - 24
> F4U Corsair - 40 Save -------HOF
> ...





B-17engineer said:


> G4m Betty- 30
> Fokker GI - 24
> P-36 - 20
> Avro Lancaster - 20
> ...



I see that you killed the Roc, but what aircraft did you save?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 14, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I see that you killed the Roc, but what aircraft did you save?



No worries, I'll save for him 
G4m Betty- 30
Fokker GI - 28 Save Save 
P-36 - 20
Avro Lancaster - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 28
Ta 152 - 20
Bread Ba. 88-18 Kill

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes!! The Roc is dead!

G4m Betty- 30
Fokker GI - 28 
P-36 - 20
Avro Lancaster - 22 *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 28
Ta 152 - 20
Bread Ba. 88-16 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2009)

G4m Betty- 30
Fokker GI - 28 
P-36 - 22 *SAVE*
Avro Lancaster - 22 
P-61 Black Widow - 28
Ta 152 - 20
Bread Ba. 88-14 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 15, 2009)

G4m Betty- 30
Fokker GI - 28 
P-36 - 24 *SAVE*
Avro Lancaster - 22 
P-61 Black Widow - 28
Ta 152 - 20
Bread Ba. 88-12 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2009)

G4m Betty- 30
Fokker GI - 28 
P-36 - 24 
Avro Lancaster - 22 
P-61 Black Widow - 28
Ta 152 - 22 SAVE
Bread Ba. 88-10 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2009)

oh, I think we're all on board for this one.....

G4m Betty- 30
Fokker GI - 28 
P-36 - 24 
Avro Lancaster - 22 
P-61 Black Widow - 28
Ta 152 - 24 *SAVE*
Bread Ba. 88-8 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc


----------



## parsifal (Dec 15, 2009)

G4m Betty- 32 SAVE
Fokker GI - 28 
P-36 - 24 
Avro Lancaster - 22 
P-61 Black Widow - 28
Ta 152 - 24 
Bread Ba. 88-6 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 15, 2009)

G4m Betty- 32 
Fokker GI - 28 
P-36 - 24 
Avro Lancaster - 22 
P-61 Black Widow - 30 *SAVE*
Ta 152 - 24 
Bread Ba. 88-4 *KILL*


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2009)

G4m Betty- 32
Fokker GI - 28
P-36 - 24
Avro Lancaster - 22
P-61 Black Widow - 30 
Ta 152 - 26 - *SAVE*
Breda Ba. 88 - 2 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

G4m Betty- 32
Fokker GI - 28
P-36 - 24
Avro Lancaster - 22
P-61 Black Widow - 30
Ta 152 - 26 - 
TBD Devastator-22 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -KILL


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 15, 2009)

G4m Betty- 32
Fokker GI - 28
P-36 - 22 - KILL
Avro Lancaster - 24 - SAVE
P-61 Black Widow - 30
Ta 152 - 26 - 
TBD Devastator-22 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 15, 2009)

G4m Betty- 30 kill
Fokker GI - 28
P-36 - 22 - 
Avro Lancaster - 24 - 
P-61 Black Widow - 30
Ta 152 - 26 - 
TBD Devastator-24 save

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 15, 2009)

G4m Betty- 32 SAVE
Fokker GI - 28
P-36 - 22 - 
Avro Lancaster - 24 - 
P-61 Black Widow - 30
Ta 152 - 24 KILL
TBD Devastator-24

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## Marcel (Dec 16, 2009)

G4m Betty- 32
Fokker GI - 30 Save
P-36 - 22 -
Avro Lancaster - 24 -
P-61 Black Widow - 30
Ta 152 - 22 KILL
TBD Devastator-24

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2009)

G4m Betty- 32
Fokker GI - 32 *SAVE*
P-36 - 22 -
Avro Lancaster - 24 -
P-61 Black Widow - 30
Ta 152 - 22
TBD Devastator-22 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## Pong (Dec 16, 2009)

G4M Betty- 32
Fokker GI - 32 
P-36 - 22 -
Avro Lancaster - 26 -* SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 30
Ta 152 - 22
TBD Devastator-20* KILL*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 16, 2009)

G4M Betty- 32
Fokker GI - 32 
P-36 - 22 -
Avro Lancaster - 28 -* SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 30
Ta 152 - 22
TBD Devastator-18 - * KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2009)

G4M Betty- 32
Fokker GI - 32 
P-36 - 22 -
Avro Lancaster - 28 
P-61 Black Widow - 30
Ta 152 - 24 SAVE
TBD Devastator-16 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 16, 2009)

G4M Betty- 32
Fokker GI - 32
P-36 - 24 - SAVE
Avro Lancaster - 26 KILL
P-61 Black Widow - 30
Ta 152 - 24
TBD Devastator-16 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## Njaco (Dec 16, 2009)

Makes no sense - killing the Devastator but keeping the Betty???

G4M Betty- 30 *KILL*
Fokker GI - 32
P-36 - 24 - 
Avro Lancaster - 26 
P-61 Black Widow - 30
Ta 152 - 24
TBD Devastator-18 *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 16, 2009)

G4M Betty- 30 
Fokker GI - 32
P-36 - 24 - 
Avro Lancaster - 26 
P-61 Black Widow - 32 *Save*
Ta 152 - 24
TBD Devastator- 16 *Kill*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## parsifal (Dec 16, 2009)

Nj think about it for a second....the TBD did what?, and the betty did what? 


G4M Betty- 32 SAVE 
Fokker GI - 32
P-36 - 24 - 
Avro Lancaster - 26 
P-61 Black Widow - 32 
Ta 152 - 24
TBD Devastator- 14 Kill

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2009)

G4M Betty- 32
Fokker GI - 32
P-36 - 24 -
Avro Lancaster - 28 - *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 24
TBD Devastator- 12 - *KILL*
*
Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 16, 2009)

Stupid effing game is addictive.
____________________________________

G4M Betty- 34 SAVE
Fokker GI - 32
P-36 - 24 -
Avro Lancaster - 28
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 22 KILL
TBD Devastator- 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## Pong (Dec 16, 2009)

G4M Betty- 34 
Fokker GI - 32 
P-36 - 24 -
Avro Lancaster - 30 *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 20 *KILL* 
TBD Devastator- 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 17, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Stupid effing game is addictive.




That it is.
____________________________________ 


G4M Betty - 34 
Fokker GI - 32 
P-36 - 24
Avro Lancaster - 32 *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 20 
TBD Devastator - 10 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34 
Fokker GI - 32 
P-36 - 26 *SAVE*
Avro Lancaster - 32
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 20 
TBD Devastator - 8 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## Marcel (Dec 17, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34
Fokker GI - 34 Save
P-36 - 26 SAVE
Avro Lancaster - 32
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 18 Kill
TBD Devastator - 8

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34
Fokker GI - 34 
P-36 - 26
Avro Lancaster - 32
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 20 SAVE
TBD Devastator - 6 Kill

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11 
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 17, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34
Fokker GI - 34
P-36 - 28 SAVE
Avro Lancaster - 32
P-61 Black Widow - 30 KILL
Ta 152 - 20 
TBD Devastator - 6 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## parsifal (Dec 17, 2009)

G4M Betty - 36 SAVE
Fokker GI - 34
P-36 - 28 
Avro Lancaster - 32
P-61 Black Widow - 30 
Ta 152 - 20 
TBD Devastator - 4 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 17, 2009)

G4M Betty - 36
Fokker GI - 34
P-36 - 28 
Avro Lancaster - 32
P-61 Black Widow - 32 *SAVE*
Ta 152 - 20 
TBD Devastator - 2 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 17, 2009)

G4M Betty - 36
Fokker GI - 34
P-36 - 28
Avro Lancaster - 32
P-61 Black Widow - 32 
Ta 152 - 20
De Havilland Mosquito - 20 *NEW*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator - KILL 
___________


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 17, 2009)

G4M Betty - 36
Fokker GI - 34
P-36 - 26 Kill
Avro Lancaster - 32
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 22 Save
De Havilland Mosquito - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator - KILL


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34 - *KILL*
Fokker GI - 34
P-36 - 26 
Avro Lancaster - 32
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 24 - *SAVE*
De Havilland Mosquito - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 17, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34 
Fokker GI - 34
P-36 - 24- KILL
Avro Lancaster - 32
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 24 
De Havilland Mosquito - 22- SAVE

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 17, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34 
Fokker GI - 34
P-36 - 24
Avro Lancaster - 34 SAVE
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 22 KILL
De Havilland Mosquito - 22- 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 17, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34 
Fokker GI - 34
P-36 - 26 save
Avro Lancaster - 32 kill
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 22 KILL
De Havilland Mosquito - 22-

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 17, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34 
Fokker GI - 34
P-36 - 28 *SAVE*
Avro Lancaster - 30 *KILL*
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 22
De Havilland Mosquito - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2009)

G4M Betty - 32 *KILL*
Fokker GI - 34
P-36 - 28 
Avro Lancaster - 30 
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 24 *SAVE*
De Havilland Mosquito - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## Pong (Dec 17, 2009)

G4M Betty - 32 
Fokker GI - 34
P-36 - 26 *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 24 SAVE
De Havilland Mosquito - 24 *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2009)

G4M Betty - 30 *KILL* 
Fokker GI - 34
P-36 - 28 *SAVE*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32 
Ta 152 - 24
De Havilland Mosquito - 24 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2009)

G4M Betty - 30
Fokker GI - 36 Save
P-36 - 28
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 22 Kill
De Havilland Mosquito - 24

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2009)

G4M Betty - 30
Fokker GI - 38 - *SAVE*
P-36 - 26 - *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 22
De Havilland Mosquito - 24

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2009)

G4M Betty - 30
Fokker GI - 38 
P-36 - 24 - KILL
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 24 SAVE
De Havilland Mosquito - 24

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 18, 2009)

G4M Betty - 30
Fokker GI - 38 
P-36 - 22 - *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 34 *SAVE*
Ta 152 - 24 
De Havilland Mosquito - 24

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2009)

G4M Betty - 32 SAVE
Fokker GI - 38 
P-36 - 22 
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 34 
Ta 152 - 22 KILL
De Havilland Mosquito - 24

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 18, 2009)

G4M Betty - 32
P-36 - 20 *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 34 
Ta 152 - 22 
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
P-39 Airacobra- 20 *NEW*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI - *SAVE* *HALL OF FAME*

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 18, 2009)

G4M Betty - 32
P-36 - 22 SAVE
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 34
Ta 152 - 22
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
P-39 Airacobra- 18 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2009)

G4M Betty - 32
P-36 - 20 Kill
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 34
Ta 152 - 24 Save
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
P-39 Airacobra- 18

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## parsifal (Dec 18, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34 SAVE
P-36 - 20 
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 34
Ta 152 - 24 
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
P-39 Airacobra- 16 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2009)

You know what would be cool is to have dates for the "pending" airplanes. It would be interesting to see how long each survive "in the battle".

Could we put a date of entry for each? And when they are retired give them another date in the Halls.

Those that have longevity would become apparent as contentious.

Just a thought.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 18, 2009)

I like that idea, plus I suggested earlier that when wwe get to 10 in the HOF, we stert to redraw only from the HOF, sos that get the all time winner. Was waiting for Adler to have a think about that...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34
P-36 - 22 *SAVE*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 34
Ta 152 - 24 
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
P-39 Airacobra- 14 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2009)

parsifal said:


> I like that idea, plus I suggested earlier that when wwe get to 10 in the HOF, we stert to redraw only from the HOF, sos that get the all time winner. Was waiting for Adler to have a think about that...



Sorry, I missed that somehow. Uh I don't know, I never really thought about it. I am not sure if we should start doing that yet, that would just make it like any other poll.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 19, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34
P-36 - 22 
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 34
Ta 152 - 26 *SAVE *
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
P-39 Airacobra- 12 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 19, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34
P-36 - 24 SAVE
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 34
Ta 152 - 26 
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
P-39 Airacobra- 10 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34
P-36 - 24 
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 34
Ta 152 - 28 - *SAVE*
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
P-39 Airacobra- 8 -* KILL*
*
Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## Pong (Dec 19, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34
P-36 - 24
Avro Lancaster - 30 *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 34
Ta 152 - 28 - 
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
P-39 Airacobra- 6 - *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 19, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34
P-36 - 24
Avro Lancaster - 30 
P-61 Black Widow - 36 *SAVE*
Ta 152 - 28 - 
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
P-39 Airacobra- 4 - *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2009)

G4M Betty - 34
P-36 - 24
Avro Lancaster - 30 
P-61 Black Widow - 36
Ta 152 - 30 SAVE
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
P-39 Airacobra- 2 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow that must have been a record for the P-39. I didn't realize she was hated that much.
____________________________________________

G4M Betty - 36 SAVE
P-36 - 24
Avro Lancaster - 30 
P-61 Black Widow - 36
Ta 152 - 30
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
Martin PBM Mariner

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator 
P-39 Airacobra - 0 KILL


----------



## EinSchwab (Dec 19, 2009)

G4M Betty - 36 
P-36 - 24
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 34 * KILL*
Ta 152 - 32 *SAVE*
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
Martin PBM Mariner

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator 
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## parsifal (Dec 19, 2009)

This sucks....I like all these aircraft

G4M Betty - 38 SAVE
P-36 - 22 KILL
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 34 
Ta 152 - 32 
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
Martin PBM Mariner -20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator 
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 20, 2009)

G4M Betty - 38
P-36 - 24 *SAVE*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32 *KILL*
Ta 152 - 32 
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
Martin PBM Mariner -20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator 
P-39 Airacobra


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 -20 *NEW*
P-36 - 24
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 32 
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
Martin PBM Mariner -18 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty *SAVE*

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator 
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Pong (Dec 20, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 -20 NEW
P-36 - 22 *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 34 *SAVE*
Ta 152 - 32
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
Martin PBM Mariner -18

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty SAVE

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 -20
P-36 - 20 KILL
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32 
Ta 152 - 34 SAVE
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
Martin PBM Mariner -18

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty SAVE

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 20 - *KILL*
P-36 - 20
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 36 - *SAVE*
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
Martin PBM Mariner -18

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 20, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 18
P-36 - 22 SAVE
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 36 - 
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
Martin PBM Mariner -16 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Marcel (Dec 20, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 20 Save
P-36 - 22
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 34 Kill
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
Martin PBM Mariner -16

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 20
P-36 - 22
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 32 KILL
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
Martin PBM Mariner -18 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 20
P-36 - 20 *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 34 *SAVE*
De Havilland Mosquito - 24
Martin PBM Mariner -18 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh my god Chris....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2009)

ppppffffftttttt!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 20, 2009)

Every night you don't fulfill my demands a plane you love will loose 2 points. I didn't have to make this ultimatum, you made me.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2009)

and everyday that P-36 is listed looking like a forlorn snowflake in a coal bin....


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am SICK of the P-36 

Dewoitine D 520 - 20
P-36 - 18 *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 34 
De Havilland Mosquito - 26 *SAVE*
Martin PBM Mariner -18 

*Hall of Fame*:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

*Hall of Shame*:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

_Please O'Great pilot in the sky, they know not what they do..........._


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 20
P-36 - 16 - *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 34
De Havilland Mosquito - 28 - *SAVE*
Martin PBM Mariner -18

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 20, 2009)

**Writes down Flyboy 2 and Gnomey on list along with Njaco** 



Mossie's gonna crash and burn.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 20
P-36 - 18 - *SAVE*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 34
De Havilland Mosquito - 28 
Martin PBM Mariner -16 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 21, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 20
P-36 - 20 - *SAVE*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 34
De Havilland Mosquito - 28 
Martin PBM Mariner -14 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 20
P-36 - 18 Kill
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 36 SAVE
De Havilland Mosquito - 28 
Martin PBM Mariner -14 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 20
P-36 - 20 SAVE
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 36
De Havilland Mosquito - 26 KILL
Martin PBM Mariner -14

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 20
P-36 - 18 *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
Ta 152 - 38 *SAVE*
De Havilland Mosquito - 26 
Martin PBM Mariner -14

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 20
P-36 - 18 
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 34 Save
Ta 152 - 38 
De Havilland Mosquito - 26 
Martin PBM Mariner -12 Kill

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra 
__________________


----------



## parsifal (Dec 21, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 20
P-36 - 16 KILL
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 20 NEW
De Havilland Mosquito - 26 
Martin PBM Mariner -14

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
Ta 152 - 40 SAVE

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## koivis (Dec 21, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 20
P-36 - 16
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 18 KILL
De Havilland Mosquito - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 16 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 22 Save
P-36 - 14 Kill
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 32
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 18
De Havilland Mosquito - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 16 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2009)

The Ta 152 made it. 
___________________________________________-

Dewoitine D 520 - 22 
P-36 - 14
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 30 KILL
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 18
De Havilland Mosquito - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 18 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes I found something to kill more than the P-36!

Dewoitine D 520 - 20 *Kill*
P-36 - 14
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 30 
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 20 Save
De Havilland Mosquito - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 18 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 18 *KILL*
P-36 - 14
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 30 
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 22 *SAVE*
De Havilland Mosquito - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 18 

*Hall of Fame*:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
Ta 152

*Hall of Shame*:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 16 - *KILL*
P-36 - 14
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 30 
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 22 
De Havilland Mosquito - 28 - *SAVE*
Martin PBM Mariner - 18 

*Hall of Fame*:
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
Ta 152

*Hall of Shame*:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## parsifal (Dec 21, 2009)

Guys there is a mistake in our HOF, we have dropped the Betty from the list.....the lists should be 

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty 
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2009)

Good catch


----------



## Pong (Dec 22, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 16 
P-36 - 14 - *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 30
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24 -* SAVE*
De Havilland Mosquito - 28 - 
Martin PBM Mariner - 18

*Hall of Fame*

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 16 
P-36 - 12 - *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 30
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26 - *SAVE*
De Havilland Mosquito - 28 - 
Martin PBM Mariner - 18

*Hall of Fame*

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 16 
P-36 - 10 - KILL
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 30
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26 
De Havilland Mosquito - 30 SAVE 
Martin PBM Mariner - 18

Hall of Fame

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 22, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 16
P-36 - 12 SAVE 
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 30
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24 KILL just cause Chris likes it...
De Havilland Mosquito - 30 
Martin PBM Mariner - 18

Hall of Fame

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## parsifal (Dec 22, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 16
P-36 - 12 
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 30
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 22 KILL Just because Harrison doesnt like Chris hitting the P-36.
De Havilland Mosquito - 32 SAVE 
Martin PBM Mariner - 18

Hall of Fame

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 18 *SAVE*
P-36 - 12 
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 30
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 20 *KILL* 
De Havilland Mosquito - 32 
Martin PBM Mariner - 18




Hall of Fame

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 18
P-36 - 12 
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 28 KILL
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 20 
De Havilland Mosquito - 32 
Martin PBM Mariner - 20 SAVE




Hall of Fame

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 16 *KILL*
P-36 - 12
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 28
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 22 Save
De Havilland Mosquito - 32
Martin PBM Mariner - 20 




Hall of Fame

BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 22, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 14 *KILL*
P-36 - 14 *Save*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 28
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 22 
De Havilland Mosquito - 32
Martin PBM Mariner - 20 


*Hall of Fame*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


Wheels


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 16 SAVE
P-36 - 12 KILL
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 28
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 22
De Havilland Mosquito - 32
Martin PBM Mariner - 20


Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 16 
P-36 - 10 *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 28
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24 *SAVE*
De Havilland Mosquito - 32
Martin PBM Mariner - 20


*Hall of Fame*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

*Hall of Shame*:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 14 *KILL*
P-36 - 12 *SAVE*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 28
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24
De Havilland Mosquito - 32
Martin PBM Mariner - 20


*Hall of Fame*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

*Hall of Shame*:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 12 - *KILL*
P-36 - 12 
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 28
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24
De Havilland Mosquito - 34 - *SAVE*
Martin PBM Mariner - 20


*Hall of Fame*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

*Hall of Shame*:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 10 - *KILL*
P-36 - 14 *SAVE*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 28
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24
De Havilland Mosquito - 34
Martin PBM Mariner - 20


*Hall of Fame*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

*Hall of Shame*:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Dec 23, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 12 - SAVE
P-36 - 14 
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 28
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 22 *KILL*
De Havilland Mosquito - 34
Martin PBM Mariner - 20


Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Marcel (Dec 23, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 14 - SAVE
P-36 - 12 KILL
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 28
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 22
De Havilland Mosquito - 34
Martin PBM Mariner - 20


Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 16 - *SAVE*
P-36 - 10 *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 28
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 22
De Havilland Mosquito - 34
Martin PBM Mariner - 20


*Hall of Fame*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 16 
P-36 - 8 KILL
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 28
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 22
De Havilland Mosquito - 36 SAVE
Martin PBM Mariner - 20


Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 23, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 14 KILL 
P-36 - 10 SAVE
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 28
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 22
De Havilland Mosquito - 36 
Martin PBM Mariner - 20


Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## parsifal (Dec 23, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 14 
P-36 - 10 
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 26 KILL
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 22 
De Havilland Mosquito - 38 SAVE
Martin PBM Mariner - 20


Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey guys you are screwing up this game here...

*YOU CAN ONLY VOTE ONCE A DAY!!!*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok, for the record, I voted at 8pm, and then a few minutes after midnight EST.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2009)

*EPIC FAIL*

Just kidding VB.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 14 
P-36 - 8 *KILL* 
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 26 
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24 *SAVE*
De Havilland Mosquito - 38 
Martin PBM Mariner - 20


*Hall of Fame*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
Ta 152

*Hall of Shame*:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## parsifal (Dec 23, 2009)

23hrs 39 minutes between my last post and the one before that


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh c'mon guys...  There's not a 24hr clock for goodness sake.

Just make one post per (your local day/date). You guys are killin' me.

Merry Christmas you donkeys.


----------



## Pong (Dec 24, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 14
P-36 - 6 *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24 
De Havilland Mosquito - 40 *SAVE*
Martin PBM Mariner - 20
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 12 *KILL*
P-36 - 8 *SAVE*
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24 
Martin PBM Mariner - 20
Republic P-47D - 20

*Hall of Fame*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 24, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 10 KILL
P-36 - 10 SAVE
Avro Lancaster - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24
Martin PBM Mariner - 20
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 24, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 10
P-36 - 8 *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 32 SAVE
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24
Martin PBM Mariner - 20
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Marcel (Dec 24, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 12 Save
P-36 - 6 KILL
Avro Lancaster - 32
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24
Martin PBM Mariner - 20
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 12 
P-36 - 4 KILL
Avro Lancaster - 32
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26 SAVE
Martin PBM Mariner - 20
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Dec 24, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 14 *SAVE*
P-36 - 4 
Avro Lancaster - 32
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24 *KILL*
Martin PBM Mariner - 20
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 24, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 14 
P-36 - 2*KILL* 
Avro Lancaster - 34 SAVE
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24 
Martin PBM Mariner - 20
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 14 
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 20
Avro Lancaster - 34 
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24 
Martin PBM Mariner - 22 - SAVE
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra 
P-36 - 0 KILL


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2009)

As thrilled as I am that the P-36 is gone, 109 Roamin', you voted twice in a 5 hour period!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2009)

Way to go 109... you banana head.


----------



## DBII (Dec 24, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 12 *KILL*
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 20
Avro Lancaster - 34 
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24 
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 22 *SAVE*

Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra 
P-36 - 0 KILL 

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 10 - *KILL*
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 20
Avro Lancaster - 36 - *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24 
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 22

*Hall of Fame*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra 
P-36



Matt308 said:


> Way to go 109... you banana head.



Actually no. On New Zealand time those two posts are on separate days (GMT +12). Got to take that into account you banana head


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey, I'm from Jersey. What do I know??!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 24, 2009)

Yea...what do we know?

And on that note....I demand the P-36 comes back


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2009)

Educate me. The times on posts are not local to the poster. They are converted to be local to the viewer. Thus 109 posted at 12:19am and 4:47am local to me.


----------



## Pong (Dec 24, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 10 - 
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 18 *KILL*
Avro Lancaster - 38 - *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 22

*Hall of Fame*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra
P-36


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Educate me. The times on posts are not local to the poster. They are converted to be local to the viewer. Thus 109 posted at 12:19am and 4:47am local to me.



Which is 20:19 and 00:47 (the next day) his local time in New Zealand.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2009)

Aahhh!! I think I might have skipped that class.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 8 - *KILL*
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 18
Ju 88 - 20 *NEW*
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 22

*Hall of Fame*
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152
Avro Lancaster - 40 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra
P-36


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Dec 25, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 10 *SAVE*
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 18
Ju 88 - 18 *KILL*
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 24
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 22

Hall of Fame
BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152
Avro Lancaster 

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra
P-36


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 10
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 16 *KILL*
Ju 88 - 18
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26 *SAVE*
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 22

*Hall of Fame*BF-109G
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152
Avro Lancaster 

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra
P-36


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 12 *SAVE*
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 14 *KILL*
Ju 88 - 18
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26 
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster 

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 25, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 10 KILL
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 14
Ju 88 - 20 SAVE
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


----------



## parsifal (Dec 25, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 10 
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 14
Ju 88 - 22 SAVE
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 20 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 8 - *KILL*
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 14
Ju 88 - 24 - *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 26
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 8 
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 14
Ju 88 - 24 - 
P-61 Black Widow - 24 KILL
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 24 SAVE
Republic P-47D - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 6 *KILL*
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 14
Ju 88 - 24
P-61 Black Widow - 24 
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 26 *SAVE*
Republic P-47D - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 25, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 4 KILL
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 14
Ju 88 - 24
P-61 Black Widow - 24
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26 SAVE
Martin PBM Mariner - 26 
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 2 *KILL*
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 14
Ju 88 - 26 *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 24
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 26 
Republic P-47D - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 2 
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 12 KILL
Ju 88 - 28 - SAVE
P-61 Black Widow - 24
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 26 
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Dec 26, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 4 SAVE 
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 12 
Ju 88 - 26 - KILL
P-61 Black Widow - 24
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 26 
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 2 KILL
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 12
Ju 88 - 28 - SAVE
P-61 Black Widow - 24
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 26
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 4 *SAVE*
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 10 *KILL*
Ju 88 - 28 
P-61 Black Widow - 24
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 26
Republic P-47D - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 26, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 6 *SAVE*
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 8 *KILL*
Ju 88 - 28 
P-61 Black Widow - 24
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 26
Republic P-47D - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


Wheels


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 6 
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 8 
Ju 88 - 28 
P-61 Black Widow - 22 KILL
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 28 SAVE
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 4 *KILL*
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 8 
Ju 88 - 30 *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 22 KL
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 28 
Republic P-47D - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 2 *KILL*
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 8 
Ju 88 - 32 *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 22
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 28 
Republic P-47D - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2009)

Dewoitine D 520 - 2 
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 6 - KILL 
Ju 88 - 34 - SAVE
P-61 Black Widow - 22
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 28 
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36


----------



## parsifal (Dec 27, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 20 NEW
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 6 - 
Ju 88 - 36 - SAVE
P-61 Black Widow - 22
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 28 
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36 
Dewoitine D 520 -


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 27, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 18 KILL
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 6 -
Ju 88 - 38 - SAVE
P-61 Black Widow - 22
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 28
Republic P-47D - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 520 -


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 16 *KILL*
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 6 -
P-61 Black Widow - 22
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 28
Republic P-47D - 20
Bf 109 E-4 **NEW**

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 - 40 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 520 -


----------



## Marcel (Dec 27, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Educate me. The times on posts are not local to the poster. They are converted to be local to the viewer. Thus 109 posted at 12:19am and 4:47am local to me.



Maybe the rule should be that there must be at least 24 hours between posts? It's much more convenient to check.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 27, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 18 *Save*
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 6 -
P-61 Black Widow - 22
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 28
Republic P-47D - 20
Bf 109 E-4 18 *Kill*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 - 40 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 520


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 18 
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 6 -
P-61 Black Widow - 20 KILL
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 30 SAVE
Republic P-47D - 20
Bf 109 E-4 18 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 - 40 - SAVE

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 520


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2009)

Glad to see someone finally killed off the Dewoitine D 520...

Caproni 133 - 18
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 6 
P-61 Black Widow - 18 Kill
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 26
Martin PBM Mariner - 30 
Republic P-47D - 20
Bf 109 E-4 20 Save

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 - 40 - SAVE

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 520


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 27, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Glad to see someone finally killed off the Dewoitine D 520...



Caproni 133 - 18
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 4 *Kill*
P-61 Black Widow - 18 
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 28 *Save*
Martin PBM Mariner - 30 
Republic P-47D - 20
Bf 109 E-4 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 - 40 - SAVE

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 520


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 18
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 6 *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 18 
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 28 
Martin PBM Mariner - 30 
Republic P-47D - 20
Bf 109 E-4 18 *KILL* 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 520


----------



## Pong (Dec 27, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 16 *KILL*
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 6
P-61 Black Widow - 18
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 28
Martin PBM Mariner - 30
Republic P-47D - 20 *SAVE*
Bf 109 E-4 18 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 52


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 14 *KILL* 
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 6
P-61 Black Widow - 18
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 30 *SAVE*
Martin PBM Mariner - 30
Republic P-47D - 20 
Bf 109 E-4 18 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 52


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 28, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 14 
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - *4 KILL*
P-61 Black Widow - 20 *SAVE*
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 30 
Martin PBM Mariner - 30
Republic P-47D - 20 
Bf 109 E-4 18 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 52


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 14 
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 2 KILL
P-61 Black Widow - 20 
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 30 
Martin PBM Mariner - 30
Republic P-47D - 20 
Bf 109 E-4 20 SAVE 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 52


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 14 
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon - 0 - *KILL - Hall of Shame *
P-61 Black Widow - 20
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 32 - *SAVE*
Martin PBM Mariner - 30
Republic P-47D - 20 
Bf 109 E-4 20
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - *NEW*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 520 -- Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 
P-61 Black Widow - 18 Kill
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 32 
Martin PBM Mariner - 30
Republic P-47D - 20 
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 Save
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 520 -- Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 28, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 14
P-61 Black Widow - 16 KILL
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 32 
Martin PBM Mariner - 32 SAVE
Republic P-47D - 20 
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 520 -- Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 28, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 12 KILL
P-61 Black Widow - 18 SAVE
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 32
Martin PBM Mariner - 32 
Republic P-47D - 20
Bf 109 E-4 - 22
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 520 -- Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 28, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 12 
P-61 Black Widow - 18 
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 34 *SAVE*
Martin PBM Mariner - 32 
Republic P-47D - 20
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 *KILL*
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 20

*Hall of Fame*:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

*Hall of Shame*:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 520 -- Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## DBII (Dec 28, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 10 *KILL*
P-61 Black Widow - 18 
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 34
Martin PBM Mariner - 34 *SAVE*
Republic P-47D - 20
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G - C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk - A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC - FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI -- F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair -- Fokker GI
G4M Betty -- De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 -- Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 -- Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 -- PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 -- Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim -- Ta-154
Me 163 -- Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 -- TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra -- P-36
Dewoitine D 520 -- Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 8 *KILL*
P-61 Black Widow - 18 
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 34
Martin PBM Mariner - 34 
Republic P-47D - 20
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G  C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk  A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC  FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI  F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair  Fokker GI
G4M Betty  De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152  Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22  Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17  PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335  Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim  Ta-154
Me 163  Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88  TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra  P-36
Dewoitine D 520  Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 28, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 6 *KILL*
P-61 Black Widow - 18
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 36 *SAVE*
Martin PBM Mariner - 34
Republic P-47D - 20
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair Fokker GI
G4M Betty De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim Ta-154
Me 163 Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra P-36
Dewoitine D 520 Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Dec 28, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 8 SAVE
P-61 Black Widow - 18
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 36 
Martin PBM Mariner - 34
Republic P-47D - 20
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 KILL 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair Fokker GI
G4M Betty De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim Ta-154
Me 163 Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra P-36
Dewoitine D 520 Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 6 - *KILL* 
P-61 Black Widow - 18
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 36 
Martin PBM Mariner - 34
Republic P-47D - 22 - *SAVE*
Bf 109 E-4 - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair Fokker GI
G4M Betty De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim Ta-154
Me 163 Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra P-36
Dewoitine D 520 Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Pong (Dec 29, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 4 - *KILL*
P-61 Black Widow - 18
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 36 *SAVE*
Martin PBM Mariner - 34
Republic P-47D - 22 - SAVE
Bf 109 E-4 - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair Fokker GI
G4M Betty De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim Ta-154
Me 163 Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra P-36
Dewoitine D 520 Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2009)

Caproni 133 - 2 - KILL
P-61 Black Widow - 18
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 38 SAVE
Martin PBM Mariner - 34
Republic P-47D - 22 - SAVE
Bf 109 E-4 - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair Fokker GI
G4M Betty De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim Ta-154
Me 163 Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra P-36
Dewoitine D 520 Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 29, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 20 *New*
P-61 Black Widow - 18
Consolidated Catalina - 20 *New*
Martin PBM Mariner - 34
Republic P-47D - 22 - 
Bf 109 E-4 - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair Fokker GI
G4M Betty De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 -
B-17 G Flying Fortress - 40 *Save Hall of Fame*

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim Ta-154
Me 163 Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra P-36
Dewoitine D 520 Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133 - 0 -* KILL* *Hall of shame*


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 20 
P-61 Black Widow - 18
Consolidated Catalina - 20 
Martin PBM Mariner - 32 *KILL*
Republic P-47D - 22 - 
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 29, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 20 SAVE
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 34 KILL
Republic P-47D - 22 -
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 20
P-61 Black Widow - 22 SAVE
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 34
Republic P-47D - 22 -
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 18 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Marcel (Dec 29, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 22 Save
P-61 Black Widow - 22
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 34
Republic P-47D - 22 -
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 Kill
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 18

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## parsifal (Dec 29, 2009)

Not again.....I like all of these ac

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 24 Save
P-61 Black Widow - 20 Kill
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 34
Republic P-47D - 22 -
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 18

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 24 
P-61 Black Widow - 20 
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 32 *KILL*
Republic P-47D - 24 - *SAVE*
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133[/QUOTE]


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 24 
P-61 Black Widow - 18 KILL
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 34 SAVE
Republic P-47D - 24 - 
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 18

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 24
P-61 Black Widow - 16 KILL
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 34 
Republic P-47D - 24 -
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 SAVE
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 18

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2009)

What is it with your generation that you can PM, fix your airbrush, spray you paint and surf the forum at the same time. You guys should be referred to as Generation Octopus.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 24
P-61 Black Widow - 18 SAVE
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 34 
Republic P-47D - 24 -
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 18

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> What is it with your generation that you can PM, fix your airbrush, spray you paint and surf the forum at the same time. You guys should be referred to as Generation Octopus.



Well, I get used to it with school...... tomorrow is what I call work day.....

Will be working on 2 projects and 2 Homework assignments...will be on little tomorrow.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2009)

you go man!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

it's not gonna be fun. I have to do a poster with pictures from the past, present, and future.... then make a speech. 

Next will be doing a 50 word vocab packet. 

Then another vocab packet. 

Finally a math project....


 

If that's not bad enough I have a splitting headache...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 24
P-61 Black Widow - 18 
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 32 *KILL*
Republic P-47D - 26 - *SAVE*
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 26 - *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 16 - *KILL*
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 32 
Republic P-47D - 26 
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 26 
P-61 Black Widow - 16 
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 30 KILL 
Republic P-47D - 28 SAVE 
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 18

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 28 SAVE
P-61 Black Widow - 16 
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 30 
Republic P-47D - 28 
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 16 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 28 
P-61 Black Widow - 14 Kill
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 30 
Republic P-47D - 28 
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 Save 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 16 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## parsifal (Dec 30, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 30 SAVE 
P-61 Black Widow - 14 
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 30 
Republic P-47D - 28 
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 KILL 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 16 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 30 
P-61 Black Widow - 12 KILL 
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 32 SAVE 
Republic P-47D - 28 
Bf 109 E-4 - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 16 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 30 
P-61 Black Widow - 12 
Consolidated Catalina - 18 *KILL *
Martin PBM Mariner - 32 
Republic P-47D - 28 
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 *SAVE *
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 16 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## EinSchwab (Dec 30, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 30
P-61 Black Widow -* 10 kill*
Consolidated Catalina - *20 save*
Martin PBM Mariner - 32
Republic P-47D - 28
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 16

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 30, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 30
P-61 Black Widow -10 
Consolidated Catalina - 22 *Save*
Martin PBM Mariner - 32
Republic P-47D - 26 *Kill*
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 16

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 30
P-61 Black Widow -12 SAVE
Consolidated Catalina - 22 
Martin PBM Mariner - 32
Republic P-47D - 26 
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 KILL 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 16

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Pong (Dec 30, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 30
P-61 Black Widow - 12 
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 30 *KILL*
Republic P-47D - 28 *SAVE*
Bf 109 E-4 - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 16

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Marcel (Dec 31, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 32 Save
P-61 Black Widow - 12
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 30
Republic P-47D - 28
Bf 109 E-4 - 18 Kill
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 16

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 32 
P-61 Black Widow - 14 SAVE
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 28 KILL
Republic P-47D - 28
Bf 109 E-4 - 18 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 16

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 32 
P-61 Black Widow - 12 Kill
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 28 
Republic P-47D - 28
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 Save
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 16

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 32 - *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 12
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 28 
Republic P-47D - 28
Bf 109 E-4 - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 14 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 32 
P-61 Black Widow - 10 KILL
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 30 SAVE
Republic P-47D - 28
Bf 109 E-4 - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 14 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 32 
P-61 Black Widow - 10 
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 28 *KILL*
Republic P-47D - 30 *SAVE*
Bf 109 E-4 - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 14 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 32 
P-61 Black Widow - 10 
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 26 *KILL*
Republic P-47D - 30 
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 14 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 32 
P-61 Black Widow - 12 SAVE
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 26 
Republic P-47D - 30 
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 31, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 32 
P-61 Black Widow - 12 
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 28 *SAVE*
Republic P-47D - 28 *KILL*
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 31, 2009)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 30 KILL
P-61 Black Widow - 12 
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 28 
Republic P-47D - 28 K
Bf 109 E-4 - 24 SAVE
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## parsifal (Jan 1, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 32 SAVE 
P-61 Black Widow - 12 
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 28 
Republic P-47D - 28 K
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 32 
P-61 Black Widow - 12 
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 26 *KILL*
Republic P-47D - 30 *SAVE* 
Bf 109 E-4 - 22
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 32 
P-61 Black Widow - 12 
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 24 KILL
Republic P-47D - 32 SAVE 
Bf 109 E-4 - 22
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 32 
P-61 Black Widow - 12 
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 22 *KILL*
Republic P-47D - 32 
Bf 109 E-4 - 24 *SAVE *
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 32
P-61 Black Widow - 10 *Kill*
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 32
Bf 109 E-4 - 26 *Save* (how can you kill the Emil, it was the top fighter in its time)
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 34 - *SAVE*
P-61 Black Widow - 8 - *Kill*
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 32
Bf 109 E-4 - 26
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> (how can you kill the Emil, it was the top fighter in its time)


Can't help it 


Hawker Tempest Mk V - 34
P-61 Black Widow - 10 - Save
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 32
Bf 109 E-4 - 24 Kill
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 34
P-61 Black Widow - 12 - Save
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 32
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 34
P-61 Black Widow - 10 - KILL
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 24 SAVE
Republic P-47D - 32
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 1, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 34
P-61 Black Widow - 8 *KILL*
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 24 
Republic P-47D - 32
Bf 109 E-4 - 24 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 34
P-61 Black Widow - 10 SAVE
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 24 
Republic P-47D - 34 KILL
Bf 109 E-4 - 24 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 34
P-61 Black Widow - 10
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 22 *KILL*
Republic P-47D - 36 *SAVE*
Bf 109 E-4 - 24 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Marcel (Jan 2, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 36 Save
P-61 Black Widow - 10
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 36
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 Kill
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 36 
P-61 Black Widow - 12 Save
Consolidated Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 36
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 Kill
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 36 
P-61 Black Widow - 12 
Consolidated Catalina - 18 *KILL*
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 36
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133

Looks like it'll be days before another is added to the list!


----------



## parsifal (Jan 2, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 38 SAVE 
P-61 Black Widow - 12 
Consolidated Catalina - 18 
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 36
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 KILL 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 38 
P-61 Black Widow - 10 - *KILL*
Consolidated Catalina - 20 *SAVE*
Martin PBM Mariner - 22
Republic P-47D - 36
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
*
Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133[/QUOTE]


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 38 
P-61 Black Widow - 08 - KILL
Consolidated Catalina - 20 
Martin PBM Mariner - 24 SAVE
Republic P-47D - 36
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 09 - SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22 
Martin PBM Mariner - 26
Republic P-47D - 38
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 14
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 2

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V 

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2010)

ummm, ahhh...Charles, I, ahhh, think you meant to do the following, yes?

P-61 Black Widow - 06 - *KILL*
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22 
Martin PBM Mariner - 26
Republic P-47D - 38
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 14
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20 *NEW*

Hawker Tempest Mk V - 40 *SAVE * _(moved to Hall of Fame_)

yes?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 6
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 22 *KILL*
Republic P-47D - 38 *SAVE*
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V 

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 6
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 20 KILL
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20
Nakajima Ki84 'Hayate' - 20 NEW

Republic P-47D - 40 SAVE (Moved to Hall of Fame)

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V 
Republic P-47D 

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Njaco (Jan 3, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 6
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 18 *KILL *
Bf 109 E-4 - 24 *SAVE *
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20
Nakajima Ki84 'Hayate' - 20 


*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D 

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 6
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 16 - *KILL *
Bf 109 E-4 - 26 - *SAVE *
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 


*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D 

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 3, 2010)

A slight discrepency here: On* ccheese's *last vote, the _bf 109 _jumps from 20 to 22 without having been "saved".

I believe the below vote now reflects real pointage (word?):

P-61 Black Widow - 8 *SAVE*
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 22 
Republic P-47D - 38 
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 *KILL*
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V 

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Njaco (Jan 3, 2010)

Except you killed the Hayate and brought back the P-47. Wayne saved the Thunderbolt with his Save and added the Hayate. And the Mariner has lost points. Sooo.....


should look like this for your vote...?

P-61 Black Widow - 8 *SAVE*
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 16 
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 *KILL *
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D 

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 3, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 10 *SAVE*
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 16 
Bf 109 E-4 - 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 18 *KILL*
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D 

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 12 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 16
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 Kill
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 18
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## parsifal (Jan 3, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 12 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 16
Bf 109 E-4 - 18 KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 3, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 10 Kill
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 16
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 Save
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 08 KILL
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 18 SAVE
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 08 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 16 KILL
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 22 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 4, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 10 SAVE 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 16 
Bf 109 E-4 - 18 KILL 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 22 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 4, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 12 Save
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 16 
Bf 109 E-4 - 18 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 10 Kill
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 22 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 10* Kill*
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 16
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 *Save*
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 10 
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Caproni 133


----------



## Marcel (Jan 4, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 12 Save
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 20
Martin PBM Mariner - 16
Bf 109 E-4 - 18 Kill
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 10 - *Kill*
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22 - *Save*
Martin PBM Mariner - 16
Bf 109 E-4 - 18 
Lockheed P-38L Lightning - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 4, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 10 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22 
Martin PBM Mariner - 16
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 SAVE
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10 KILL
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 12 *SAVE* 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22 
Martin PBM Mariner - 14 *KILL*
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 SAVE
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 14 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22
Martin PBM Mariner - 12 KILL
Bf 109 E-4 - 20 SAVE
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 5, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 14 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22 
Martin PBM Mariner - 14 *SAVE*
Bf 109 E-4 - 18 *KILL*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 16 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22 
Martin PBM Mariner - 12 KILL
Bf 109 E-4 - 18 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 5, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 18 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22 
Martin PBM Mariner - 12 
Bf 109 E-4 - 16 KILL 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 18 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22 
Martin PBM Mariner - 10 *KILL*
Bf 109 E-4 - 18 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 5, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 20 SAVE 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22 
Martin PBM Mariner - 8 KILL
Bf 109 E-4 - 18 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## parsifal (Jan 5, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 20 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22 
Martin PBM Mariner - 8 
Bf 109 E-4 - 16 KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 18 Kill
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22
Martin PBM Mariner - 8
Bf 109 E-4 - 18 Save
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Marcel (Jan 5, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 20 Savel
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22
Martin PBM Mariner - 8
Bf 109 E-4 - 16 Kill
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 22 *Save*
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22
Martin PBM Mariner - 6 *KILL*
Bf 109 E-4 - 16 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 22 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22
Martin PBM Mariner - 4 KILL
Bf 109 E-4 - 16 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 6, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 24 SAVE 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22
Martin PBM Mariner - 4 
Bf 109 E-4 - 14 KILL 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 6, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 26 SAVE 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22
Martin PBM Mariner - 2 KILL 
Bf 109 E-4 - 14 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## parsifal (Jan 6, 2010)

I refuse to kill the PBM....they were a fantastic aircraft, and the E-4 has copped too much as well

P-61 Black Widow - 24 KILL
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22
Martin PBM Mariner - 2 
Bf 109 E-4 - 14 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 24 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 6, 2010)

I too do not know how anyone can kill the 109E-4 but then again I also do not understand how anyone can kill the P-38...

P-61 Black Widow - 22 Kill
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22
Martin PBM Mariner - 2 
Bf 109 E-4 - 16 Save
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 10
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 24 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 22
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22
Martin PBM Mariner - 2 
Bf 109 E-4 - 16 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12 - *SAVE*
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22 - *KILL* 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon


----------



## Njaco (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll put it out of its misery.

P-61 Black Widow - 22
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22
Martin PBM Mariner - 0 *KILL *
Bf 109 E-4 - 18 *SAVE *
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12 
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 
Gloster Gladiator - 20 *NEW*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 22
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22
Bf 109 E-4 - 16 Kill
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20
Gloster Gladiator - 22 Save

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 6, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 24 *SAVE*
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22
Bf 109 E-4 - 14 *Kill*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20
Gloster Gladiator - 22 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 6, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 26 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 22
Bf 109 E-4 - 12 Kill
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20
Gloster Gladiator - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 6, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 26 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24 *SAVE*
Bf 109 E-4 - 12 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 *Kill*
Gloster Gladiator - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## Marcel (Jan 7, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 26
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 10 Kill
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18
Gloster Gladiator - 24 Save

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 28 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 10
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18
Gloster Gladiator - 22 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 7, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 30 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 8 KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18
Gloster Gladiator - 22 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 7, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 32 *SAVE*
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 6 *KILL*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18
Gloster Gladiator - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 30 Kill!!!!
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 8 Save!!!!!!
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18
Gloster Gladiator - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 7, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 32 SAVE!!!!!!!
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 6 KILL!!!!!!
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18
Gloster Gladiator - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2010)

What is this world coming too?

P-61 Black Widow - 32 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 8 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 *KILL*
Gloster Gladiator - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2010)

Next person that kills the Bf 109E-4 is banned...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 32 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 10 *KILL*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14 *KILL*
Gloster Gladiator - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Bf 109 E-4 - 10 *KILL*


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2010)

I go away for a few days and you bastards kill my PBM. That's the thanks I get 'eh? 
____________________________________________________________________
P-61 Black Widow - 30 KILL
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 10 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 24 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14 
Gloster Gladiator - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 7, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 32 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 8 KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 24
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2010)

All right, Catch. It's on.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright. Are you just trying to kill the P-61 or are you also trying to save one plane in particular?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 8, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 34 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 6 *KILL*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 24
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 8, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 32 *KILL*
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 8 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 24
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## Marcel (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Catch22 (Jan 8, 2010)

=D>


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 8, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 34 *SAVE*
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 6* KILL*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 24
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 22

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## parsifal (Jan 8, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 34 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 6 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 26 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 20 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 36 SAVE 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 6 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 26 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 18 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 8, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 38 *SAVE *
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 4 *KILL* 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 26 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 18 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 8, 2010)

P-61 Black Widow - 40 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 24
Bf 109 E-4 - 2 KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 26
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 18

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 2
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 26
bf-110 Zerstörer - 2
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 14
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Gloster Gladiator - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow 

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner 
Bf 109 E-4

Charles


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 8, 2010)

Doesnt new aircraft start with 20 instead of 2? Just curious.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes it does. And somebody want to explain how the Emil goes to HoS while the Fokker sits in HoF????????!!!!%^%$$#***^$##@!!!!!!!

Heinkel He 111 - 20
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 26
bf-110 Zerstörer - 22 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 14
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14 *KILL*
Gloster Gladiator - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow 

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Marcel (Jan 8, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Yes it does. And somebody want to explain how the Emil goes to HoS while the Fokker sits in HoF????????!!!!


Just to annoy you and Chris 
Besides, it's too obvious to vote for a BF109.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2010)

Charles is lucky that I can not ban him!

And just for that I am using the rights of the originator of this thread, to remove the Bf 109E-4 and put it into the HOF and put the Fokker G1 into the HOS!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 8, 2010)

Put them both in HOS, that's where they belong. BTW I actually think almost all of these crates belong there.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Charles is lucky that I can not ban him!
> 
> And just for that I am using the rights of the originator of this thread, to remove the Bf 109E-4 and put it into the HOF and put the Fokker G1 into the HOS!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Charles is lucky that I can not ban him!
> 
> And just for that I am using the rights of the originator of this thread, to remove the Bf 109E-4 and put it into the HOF and put the Fokker G1 into the HOS!



The bf-104E-4 had two votes, when I logged on. I killed it and moved it to the HOS. The P-61 had 40 
votes so I just moved it to the HOF, adding the HE-111 and the BF-110. My finger slipped and I only
put up a 2 instead of a twenty. That why the Emil went into the HOS.

Look at post 563...... by Sys....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2010)

Methinks its because ya killed the Emil that he wants to give ya a vacation!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 20
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 26
bf-110 Zerstörer - 24 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 14
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 *KILL*
Gloster Gladiator - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow 

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4

Wow, the 109 was a shocker!


----------



## parsifal (Jan 9, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Yes it does. And somebody want to explain how the Emil goes to HoS while the Fokker sits in HoF????????!!!!%^%$$#***^$##@!!!!!!!
> 
> Because the people that voted for it played a very canny game. This is a bit like playing 500 or Euchre....you gotta know when to trump, and when to roll with the flow


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 9, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Yes it does. And somebody want to explain how the Emil goes to HoS while the Fokker sits in HoF????????!!!!%^%$$#***^$##@!!!!!!!



I ask myself the same question how the D.520 ended in the HoS....now it has some company. Great comeback for the Black Widow!


Heinkel He 111 - 20
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 26
bf-110 Zerstörer - 22 KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 16 SAVE
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 
Gloster Gladiator - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow 

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 18 - *KILL*
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 28 - *SAVE*
bf-110 Zerstörer - 24 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 14
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 
Gloster Gladiator - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow 

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 9, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 16 - KILL
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 28
bf-110 Zerstörer - 24
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 14
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14 - SAVE
Gloster Gladiator - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire / MKI F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2010)

Nothing but a bunch of Aryan bashing fascists here!!! 

Heinkel He 111 - 18 *SAVE*
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 28
bf-110 Zerstörer - 24
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 14
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 *KILL*
Gloster Gladiator - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

*Hall of Shame*:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 18 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 28
bf-110 Zerstörer - 26 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 14
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 *KILL*
Gloster Gladiator - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

*Hall of Shame*:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahem...when I "killed" the bf 110 and "saved" the lightning at 22 and 16 respectively, no one followed suit. Post #577.
They should be at 24 and 16 respective at this moment.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 18 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 28
bf-110 Zerstörer - 26 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12 KILL
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 SAVE
Gloster Gladiator - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2010)

]Heinkel He 111 - 18 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 30 - *SAVE*
bf-110 Zerstörer - 26 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12 
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 26 *KILL*
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 
Gloster Gladiator - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Nothing but a bunch of Aryan bashing fascists here!!!


Ah well, the Bf109G went to the HOF, so not all German-bashers here. But I only save underdogs and kill the obvious ones.

Heinkel He 111 - 18
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 30
bf-110 Zerstörer - 24 Kill
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 12
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 26
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14 Save
Gloster Gladiator - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2010)

AV, correct. I think I corrected with this

Heinkel He 111 - 18 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 30
bf-110 Zerstörer - 26 *SAVE *
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 14
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 26
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 *KILL*
Gloster Gladiator - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 18
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 30
bf-110 Zerstörer - 28 Save
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 14
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 26
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 
Gloster Gladiator - 18 Kill

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4



ccheese said:


> The bf-104E-4 had two votes, when I logged on. I killed it and moved it to the HOS. The P-61 had 40
> votes so I just moved it to the HOF, adding the HE-111 and the BF-110. My finger slipped and I only
> put up a 2 instead of a twenty. That why the Emil went into the HOS.
> 
> ...



It was a joke Charles. 

While there are plenty of planes in the HOF and HOS that should be reversed, it is only a game...

In fact if I were to place the aircraft the way I would see fit it would be reversed like this:

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G 
C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC
FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI
F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair
De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152
Avro Lancaster
Ju 88
B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V
Republic P-47D
Martin PBM Mariner
Bf 109E-4


Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17
PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335
Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim
Ta-154
Me 163 
Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88
TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra
P-36
Dewoitine D 520
Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
A6M Zero
Fokker GI
G4M Betty
P-61 Black Widow


----------



## parsifal (Jan 10, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 18
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 30
bf-110 Zerstörer - 28 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 14
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 
Gloster Gladiator - 16 Kill

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 10, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 18
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 30
bf-110 Zerstörer - 26 KILL 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 16 SAVE
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 
Gloster Gladiator - 16 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It was a joke Charles.
> 
> While there are plenty of planes in the HOF and HOS that should be reversed, it is only a game...
> 
> ...



Of course a matter of opinion, but I don't understand putting the G.1 in the HOS, the few that did fly before being bombed kicked some a$$, the Zero did very well in 1942 as well, while the Ta152 did nothing at all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2010)

Marcel said:


> Of course a matter of opinion, but I don't understand putting the G.1 in the HOS, the few that did fly before being bombed kicked some a$$, the Zero did very well in 1942 as well, while the Ta152 did nothing at all.



As you said matter of opinion. 

I will say I vote for my aircraft not based off of nationality as some members here do (not saying that you do...).


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> As you said matter of opinion.
> 
> I will say I vote for my aircraft not based off of nationality as some members here do (not saying that you do...).



Of course I do, the G.1 was a matter of national pride  I'll keep on voting for the underdogs


----------



## CrotalusKid (Jan 10, 2010)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> Heinkel He 111 - 18
> Consolidated PBY Catalina - 28 KILL
> bf-110 Zerstörer - 26
> Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 16
> ...


. 

Not sure I did this right. I quoted the last post and edited in my kill and save. Forgive me!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 20 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 30 SAVE
bf-110 Zerstörer - 28 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 18 
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 30 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Gloster Gladiator - 18 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2010)

Marcel said:


> I'll keep on voting for the underdogs



Somebody has to!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 30 
bf-110 Zerstörer - 28 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 18 
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28 KILL 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Gloster Gladiator - 18 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2010)

CrotalusKid said:


> .
> 
> Not sure I did this right. I quoted the last post and edited in my kill and save. Forgive me!



Most of us just do a copy and paste, then change the figures. Whatever works for you...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 11, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 28 Kill
bf-110 Zerstörer - 28
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 18
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 Save
Gloster Gladiator - 18

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 11, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 *Save*
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 28 
bf-110 Zerstörer - 26 *Kill*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 18
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Gloster Gladiator - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 28 
bf-110 Zerstörer - 28 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 18
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Gloster Gladiator - 16 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 11, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 28
bf-110 Zerstörer - 24 KILL 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 20 SAVE
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Gloster Gladiator - 16 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 28 
bf-110 Zerstörer - 28 SAVE
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 18
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 SAVE
Gloster Gladiator - 14 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 11, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 28 
bf-110 Zerstörer - 28 SAVE
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 16 KILL
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 
Gloster Gladiator - 14 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 28
bf-110 Zerstörer - 30 Save
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 16 
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20
Gloster Gladiator - 12 Kill

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 30 - *SAVE*
bf-110 Zerstörer - 30
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 16 
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20
Gloster Gladiator - 10 - *KILL*
*
Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Marcel (Jan 12, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 30 - SAVE
bf-110 Zerstörer - 28 Kill
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 16
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20
Gloster Gladiator - 12 Save

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 12, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 30 
bf-110 Zerstörer - 24 Kill 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 16
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20
Gloster Gladiator - 14 Save

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 12, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 30 
bf-110 Zerstörer - 24 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 16
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 *Kill *
Gloster Gladiator - 16 *Save*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 32 - *SAVE*
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 24 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 16
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 - *KILL*
Gloster Gladiator - 16 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 12, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 32 
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 26 SAVE 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 16
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 28
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14 KILL
Gloster Gladiator - 16 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## ccheese (Jan 12, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 34 
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 28 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 18
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 30
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 SAVE
Gloster Gladiator - 18 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 34
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 30 Save
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 18
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 30
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 
Gloster Gladiator - 16 Kill

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 34
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 32 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 18
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 30
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14 *KILL *
Gloster Gladiator - 16 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4 
__________________


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 12, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 34
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 34 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 18
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 30
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 14 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Marcel (Jan 13, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 34
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 32 Kill
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 18
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 30
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 16 Save

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## parsifal (Jan 13, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 34
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 32 l
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 18
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 32 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 14 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2010)

Parsifal, ever notice how many pages start with your post? 

Heinkel He 111 - 28
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 34
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 34 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 18
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 32 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 *KILL*
Gloster Gladiator - 14 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 36 - *SAVE*
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 34 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 18
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 32 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 - *KILL*
Gloster Gladiator - 14 

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 36 
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 36 Save
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 18
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 32
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 
Gloster Gladiator - 12 Kill

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 13, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 KILL
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 36 
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 36 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 20 SAVE
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 32
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 
Gloster Gladiator - 12

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## parsifal (Jan 14, 2010)

_Parsifal, ever notice how many pages start with your post?_ 


I did actually, hopefully everyone will follow my lead 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 36 
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 38 Save
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 20 
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 32
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 
Gloster Gladiator - 10 Kill

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Marcel (Jan 14, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 Kill
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 36
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 38 Save
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 20
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 32
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10
Gloster Gladiator - 12 Save

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 36
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 38 Save
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 20
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 32
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 SAVE 
Gloster Gladiator - 10 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 14, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 Kill
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 36
Bf-110 Zerstörer - 38 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 20
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 32
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10
Gloster Gladiator - 14 Save

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 38
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 22
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12
Gloster Gladiator - 16

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer 

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4 

Charles


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 14, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 SAVE
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 38
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 22
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 KILL
Gloster Gladiator - 16

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer 

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats to the bf 110, first plane to cheat it's way to the top.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 14, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 38
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 22
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 36 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 
Gloster Gladiator - 14 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer 

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2010)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> Congrats to the bf 110, first plane to cheat it's way to the top.



How did it do that?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 
Consolidated PBY Catalina - 40 - *SAVE - HoF*
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 22
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 36 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 
Gloster Gladiator - 12 - *KILL*
Hawker Tempest V - 20 *NEW*

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer 
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 14, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> How did it do that?



On at least one occassion, it was bumped up 2 points without having been "saved", maybe twice. 

In order for the vote to remain accurate, it is necessary for voters to copy/paste from the previous vote and modify it accordingly. Fun game though, so long as the pointage system is properly followed.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 14, 2010)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> On at least one occassion, it was bumped up 2 points without having been "saved", maybe twice.
> 
> In order for the vote to remain accurate, it is necessary for voters to copy/paste from the previous vote and modify it accordingly. Fun game though, so long as the pointage system is properly followed.



Yup, CrotalusKid did that in post 593. A well, at last some luck for the Bf110


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28 *SAVE*
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 22
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10
Gloster Gladiator - 10 - *KILL*
Hawker Tempest V - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Glider (Jan 14, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 kill
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 22
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 Save
Gloster Gladiator - 10 - KILL
Hawker Tempest V - 20

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2010)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> On at least one occassion, it was bumped up 2 points without having been "saved", maybe twice.
> 
> In order for the vote to remain accurate, it is necessary for voters to copy/paste from the previous vote and modify it accordingly. Fun game though, so long as the pointage system is properly followed.



Interesting. I missed that. 

If someone notices this happen. Bring it to the attention of the members of the thread and it will be corrected.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2010)

Can I also suggest the Gnomey choose another plane. Looks like the Hawker Tempest V is already in the HoF.

Heinkel He 111 - 28 *SAVE *
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 22
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 *KILL*
Gloster Gladiator - 10 
Hawker Tempest V - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2010)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> On at least one occassion, it was bumped up 2 points without having been "saved", maybe twice.
> 
> In order for the vote to remain accurate, it is necessary for voters to copy/paste from the previous vote and modify it accordingly. Fun game though, so long as the pointage system is properly followed.



There was confusion awhile back and points were missed. I tried to correct but some posted before the numbers were corrected.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28 
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 18 *KILL*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 22
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 38 *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 
Gloster Gladiator - 10 
_Hawker Tempest V - 20 Gnomey to change_ - Duplicate

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## CrotalusKid (Jan 14, 2010)

Marcel said:


> Yup, CrotalusKid did that in post 593. A well, at last some luck for the Bf110



I did it incorrectly?

Heinkel He 111 - 28 
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 18 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 24 SAVE
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 36 KILL 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 
Gloster Gladiator - 10 
Hawker Tempest V - 20 Gnomey to change - Duplicate

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4
__________________


----------



## Marcel (Jan 15, 2010)

CrotalusKid said:


> I did it incorrectly?


Yes, you upgraded the Bf110 from 26 to 28 while also saving another a/c. Just a small beginner's mistake. Never mind, it's just a game 


Heinkel He 111 - 26 Kill 
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 18 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 24
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 Save
Gloster Gladiator - 10 
Hawker Tempest V - 20 Gnomey to change - Duplicate

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4
__________________


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2010)

Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 18 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 24
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 - *KILL*
Gloster Gladiator - 12 - *SAVE*
Hawker Sea Fury - 20 - *CHANGED*
*
Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2010)

Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 16 KILL 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 24
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 SAVE
Gloster Gladiator - 12 
Hawker Sea Fury - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2010)

Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 16 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 26 Save
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12
Gloster Gladiator - 10 Kill
Hawker Sea Fury - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Now the He-111 in the 3 previous votes has disappeared...but here I'm bringing it back.

Heinkel He 111 - 24 Kill
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 16 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 28 Save
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12
Gloster Gladiator - 10 l
Hawker Sea Fury - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 15, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 SAVE
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 16 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 28
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 KILL
Gloster Gladiator - 10 l
Hawker Sea Fury - 20 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just to clarify, when copy/pasting the previous post, make sure you delete the SAVE/KILL posting - otherwise it will definately mess up the scoring.


----------



## CrotalusKid (Jan 15, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 16 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 28
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 34 KILL
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 
Gloster Gladiator - 10 
Hawker Sea Fury - 22 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28 *SAVE*
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 14 *KILL*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 28
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 
Gloster Gladiator - 10 
Hawker Sea Fury - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 15, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 30 SAVE
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 14 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 28
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 10 
Gloster Gladiator - 10 
Hawker Sea Fury - 20 KILL

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## ccheese (Jan 15, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 32
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 16 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 30
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 
Gloster Gladiator - 12 
Hawker Sea Fury - 22 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4 

Charles


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 15, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Heinkel He 111 - 32
> Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 16
> Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 30
> Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 36
> ...



You're saving all of them....."save" one, "kill" another, leave the rest alone. 
You did this with the bf 110.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 15, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 30 KILL
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 16 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 30
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" - 38 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12 
Gloster Gladiator - 12 
Hawker Sea Fury - 22 

Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2010)

Compensating for little mistake in post 651: taking 2 points from all a/c

Heinkel He 111 - 26 KILL
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 14
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 30 Save
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12
Gloster Gladiator - 10
Hawker Sea Fury - 22


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina/

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 - *KILL*
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 14
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 30
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 12
Gloster Gladiator - 10
Hawker Sea Fury - 24 - *SAVE*

*
Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina/

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 12 - KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 30
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14 -SAVE
Gloster Gladiator - 10
Hawker Sea Fury - 24


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina/

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## parsifal (Jan 16, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 KILL
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 12 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 30
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" 38 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14 
Gloster Gladiator - 10
Hawker Sea Fury - 24


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina/

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 16, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 20 KILL
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 12 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 32 SAVE
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" 38 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14 
Gloster Gladiator - 10
Hawker Sea Fury - 24


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina/

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 *SAVE*
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 10 *KILL *
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 32 
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" 38 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14 
Gloster Gladiator - 10
Hawker Sea Fury - 24


*Hall of Fame*:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina/

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Marcel (Jan 17, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 20 Kill
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 10
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 32
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 10
Hawker Sea Fury - 24
Fiesler Fi156 Storch NEW


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina/Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" Save

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 *SAVE* 
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 8 *KILL*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 32
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 10
Hawker Sea Fury - 24
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 20


*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina/Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

*Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 8 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 32
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 8 Kill
Hawker Sea Fury - 24
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 22 Save


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina/Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 20 - *KILL*
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 8 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 32
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 8
Hawker Sea Fury - 26 - *SAVE*
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 22


*Hall of Fame:*
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina/Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily"
*
Hall of Shame:*
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 17, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 18 - KILL
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 8 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34 - SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 8
Hawker Sea Fury - 26 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 22


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina/Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Marcel (Jan 18, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 16 - KILL
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 8
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14
Gloster Gladiator - 8
Hawker Sea Fury - 26
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 24 - SAVE


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina/Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 16 
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 6 - KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 SAVE
Gloster Gladiator - 8
Hawker Sea Fury - 26
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 24 


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina/Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 16
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 6 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 
Gloster Gladiator - 6 Kill
Hawker Sea Fury - 26
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 26 Save


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina/Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## parsifal (Jan 18, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 16
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 6 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 32 KILL
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 
Gloster Gladiator - 6 
Hawker Sea Fury - 28 SAVE
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 26 


Hall of Fame:
BF-109G / C-47 Skytrain
P-40 Warhawk / A6M Zero
Hawker Hurricane IIC / FW-190D-9
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / F4F-3 Wildcat
F4U Corsair / Fokker GI
G4M Betty / De Havilland Mosquito
Ta 152 / Avro Lancaster
Ju 88 / B-17 G Flying Fortress
Hawker Tempest Mk V / Republic P-47D
P-61 Black Widow / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Consolidated PBY Catalina/Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Farman F.22 / Ilyushin IL-2
Dornier Do 17 / PZL P.11
Dornier Do-335 / Macchi MC 202
Bristol Blenheim / Ta-154
Me 163 / Blackburn Roc
Breda Ba.88 / TBD Devastator
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Dewoitine D 520 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Martin PBM Mariner / Bf 109 E-4


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 18 *SAVE*
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 4 *KILL *
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 32 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 
Gloster Gladiator - 6 
Hawker Sea Fury - 28 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 26 


*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain 
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk 
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 18 
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 4 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 32 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 
Gloster Gladiator - 4 - *KILL *
Hawker Sea Fury - 30 - *SAVE*
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 26 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain 
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk 
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 18, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 20
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 6
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36 *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18
Gloster Gladiator - 0 - *KILL Hall of Shame*
Hawker Sea Fury - 32 -
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 28

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator


----------



## Marcel (Jan 18, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Heinkel He 111 - 20
> Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 6
> Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
> Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18
> ...



Charles, you must not upgrade every a/c in the list, but just the one you save.
Correcting: (with your permission Chris  ):
Heinkel He 111 - 18
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 4
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Gloster Gladiator - 0 - KILL Hall of Shame
Hawker Sea Fury - 30 -
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 26

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 20 *SAVE*
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" - 2 *KILL*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 20
Hawker Sea Fury - 30 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 26

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 18, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 SAVE
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 20
Hawker Sea Fury - 30 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 26

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator 
Martin JRM-1 "Mars"- KILL


----------



## CrotalusKid (Jan 19, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 20 KILL
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 22 SAVE
Hawker Sea Fury - 30 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 26

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator 
Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Marcel (Jan 19, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 18 KILL
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 22 SAVE
Hawker Sea Fury - 30
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 28 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator
Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 18
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 - SAVE
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 20 - KILL
Hawker Sea Fury - 30
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 28

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator
Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 20 *SAVE*
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 18 *KILL*
Hawker Sea Fury - 30
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 28

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" 
__________________


----------



## parsifal (Jan 19, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 20 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 18 
Hawker Sea Fury - 32 SAVE
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 28

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## ccheese (Jan 19, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 SAVE
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 22 
Hawker Sea Fury - 30 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 26

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator 
Martin JRM-1 "Mars" 

Got it now.... Thanks, Mon Ami...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 19, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 22
Hawker Sea Fury - 28 *KILL*
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 26

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator
Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 19, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 SAVE
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 16 KILL
Hawker Sea Fury - 28 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 26

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator
Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 14 - *KILL*
Hawker Sea Fury - 30 - *SAVE*
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 26

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 12 Kill 
Hawker Sea Fury - 30 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 28 Save

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 19, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 12 
Hawker Sea Fury - 30 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 30 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 19, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 KILL
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 12 
Hawker Sea Fury - 30 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 30 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 10 *KILL*
Hawker Sea Fury - 30 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 30 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Marcel (Jan 20, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 20 KILL
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 10
Hawker Sea Fury - 30
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 32 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 20 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 SAVE
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 8 KILL
Hawker Sea Fury - 30
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 *SAVE*
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 6 *KILL*
Hawker Sea Fury - 30
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 32 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## bigZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34 KILL
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 8 SAVE
Hawker Sea Fury - 30
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" 
__________________


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 20, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 SAVE 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 6 KILL
Hawker Sea Fury - 30
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" 
__________________


----------



## parsifal (Jan 20, 2010)

Mods might want to check back on recent CCs last post. Another error has crept in again. 

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 6
Hawker Sea Fury - 32 SAVE
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 20, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 SAVE
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 4 KILL
Hawker Sea Fury - 32 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 2 - *KILL*
Hawker Sea Fury - 34 - *SAVE*
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 32 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
*
Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## CrotalusKid (Jan 20, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 *KILL*
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 4 *SAVE*
Hawker Sea Fury - 34 - 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## ccheese (Jan 20, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 - SAVE
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 4 
Hawker Sea Fury - 34 - 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" 

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 - 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 *SAVE*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 2 *KILL*
Hawker Sea Fury - 34 - 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 32 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 20, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 - KILL 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36 - SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 2 KILL
Hawker Sea Fury - 34 - 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## bigZ (Jan 21, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34- KILL 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 4-SAVE
Hawker Sea Fury - 34 - 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Marcel (Jan 21, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 20 KILL
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 4
Hawker Sea Fury - 34 -
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 34 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 20 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 SAVE
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 2 KILL
Hawker Sea Fury - 34 -
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 34 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / PZL P.11
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Gloster Gladiator / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 *SAVE*
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 
Petlyakov Pe-2 - 0 *KILL **HoS*
Hawker Sea Fury - 34 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 34 
Fw 200 - *NEW*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" 
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 - *KILL*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 
Hawker Sea Fury - 36 - *SAVE*
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 34 
Fw 200 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" 
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Petlyakov Pe-2


----------



## parsifal (Jan 21, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 - KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 
Hawker Sea Fury - 38 - SAVE
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 34 
Fw 200 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" 
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Petlyakov Pe-2


----------



## ccheese (Jan 21, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 - SAVE 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 
Hawker Sea Fury - 38 
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 34 
Fw 200 Condor - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" 
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Petlyakov Pe-2

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 21, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 - *SAVE*
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20
Hawker Sea Fury - 38
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 34
Fw 200 Condor - 18 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Petlyakov Pe-2

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 Kill
Hawker Sea Fury - 38
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 36 Save
Fw 200 Condor - 18

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Petlyakov Pe-2


----------



## DBII (Jan 21, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 *save*
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Hawker Sea Fury - 38
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 36 
Fw 200 Condor - 16 *kill*


Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Petlyakov Pe-2 

DBII


----------



## CrotalusKid (Jan 21, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 KILL
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Hawker Sea Fury - 40 SAVE HOF
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 36
Fw 200 Condor - 16 


Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Petlyakov Pe-2


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2010)

You put the Sea Fury in the Hall of Fame, now you have to add another aircraft to make it 7 aircraft.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2010)

CrotalusKid said:


> Heinkel He 111 - 24
> Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 *SAVE*
> Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 34
> Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18
> ...


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 21, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 *KILL*
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36 *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
*WAITING ON CrotalusKid's NEW PICK*
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 36
Fw 200 Condor - 14 


Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury


Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Petlyakov Pe-2


----------



## Marcel (Jan 22, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 20 KILL
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18
*WAITING ON CrotalusKid's NEW PICK*
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 38 SAVE
Fw 200 Condor - 14


Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury


Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Petlyakov Pe-2


----------



## Njaco (Jan 22, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 *SAVE*
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 *KILL*
*WAITING ON CrotalusKid's NEW PICK*
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 38 
Fw 200 Condor - 14

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 SAVE
*WAITING ON CrotalusKid's NEW PICK*
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 36 KILL 
Fw 200 Condor - 14

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## parsifal (Jan 22, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 SAVE
WAITING ON CrotalusKid's NEW PICK
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 36 
Fw 200 Condor - 14

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## ccheese (Jan 22, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 
*WAITING ON CrotalusKid's NEW PICK*
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 36 
Fw 200 Condor - 16 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator 

Charles


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 22, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 SAVE
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 KILL 
*WAITING ON CrotalusKid's NEW PICK*
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 36 
Fw 200 Condor - 16 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2010)

Since a new day has gone by I will put one in for Crotaluskid.

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 Kill
Gloster Meteor F1 - 20 ---------------New
Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 38 Save
Fw 200 Condor - 16

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 Kill
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Gloster Meteor F1 - 20
Fw 200 Condor - 16
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 *NEW*

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury/Fiesler Fi156 Storch - 40 Save

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 *SAVE*
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 14 *KILL*
Gloster Meteor F1 - 20
Fw 200 Condor - 16
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch 

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 - SAVE
Gloster Meteor F1 - 20
Fw 200 Condor - 16
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 - KILL 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## parsifal (Jan 23, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 KILL
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 36
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 - SAVE
Gloster Meteor F1 - 20
Fw 200 Condor - 16
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 23, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 22 *KILL *
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 38 *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 20
Fw 200 Condor - 16
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 SAVE 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 38 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 20
Fw 200 Condor - 16
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator 

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
IAR-80 - 20 *NEW*
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 20
Fw 200 Condor - 14 *KILL*
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch 
*Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 40 SAVE *

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
IAR-80 - 20 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 SAVE
Gloster Meteor F1 - 20
Fw 200 Condor - 14 
Piper-J3 Cub - 16 KILL 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting - 40 SAVE 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2010)

all my additions get killed. 

Heinkel He 111 - 26 *SAVE*
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
IAR-80 - 20 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 20
Fw 200 Condor - 14 
Piper-J3 Cub - 14 *KILL *

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch 
Lockheed P-38L Lighting 

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2010)

Charles, you have to kill one as well, so each post you save one and you kill one.

Heinkel He 111 - 24 KILL
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18
IAR-80 - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20
Gloster Meteor F1 - 20
Fw 200 Condor - 14
Piper-J3 Cub - 16 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 Save
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18
IAR-80 - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20
Gloster Meteor F1 - 18 Kill
Fw 200 Condor - 14
Piper-J3 Cub - 16 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28 Save
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18
IAR-80 - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20
Gloster Meteor F1 - 18
Fw 200 Condor - 14
Piper-J3 Cub - 16 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2010)

Charles you have to save *and* kill an aircraft.


----------



## Pong (Jan 24, 2010)

Got to get back into this game.

Heinkel He 111 - 28
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18
IAR-80 - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 *KILL*
Gloster Meteor F1 - 18
Fw 200 Condor - 14
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator

-Arlo


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 24, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 KILL
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18
IAR-80 - 22 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 18
Fw 200 Condor - 14
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 *SAVE*
IAR-80 - 22 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 18
Fw 200 Condor - 12 *KILL*
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Marcel (Jan 25, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 KILL
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 18
Gloster Meteor F1 - 18
Fw 200 Condor - 12 KILL
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 *KILL*
Gloster Meteor F1 - 18
Fw 200 Condor - 14 *SAVE*
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 25, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 SAVE
IAR-80 - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 18
Fw 200 Condor - 14 
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 KILL

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 24 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
IAR-80 - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 _ SAVE 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 18
Fw 200 Condor - 14 
Piper-J3 Cub - 16 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 Save
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
IAR-80 - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 16 Kill
Fw 200 Condor - 14 
Piper-J3 Cub - 16 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 25, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28 Save
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
IAR-80 - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 14 Kill
Fw 200 Condor - 14 
Piper-J3 Cub - 16 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
IAR-80 - 24 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 14
Fw 200 Condor - 12 KILL
Piper-J3 Cub - 16 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Marcel (Jan 26, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 KILL
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
IAR-80 - 24
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 16
Gloster Meteor F1 - 14
Fw 200 Condor - 12
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2010)

You Guys didn't pick up on my error in my last post! SAVED the Ki-84 but didn't add the score ...so I'm whacking it in now with another SAVE..

Heinkel He 111 - 26
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
IAR-80 - 24
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 SAVE
Gloster Meteor F1 - 12 KILL
Fw 200 Condor - 12
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
IAR-80 - 24
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 10 *KILL*
Fw 200 Condor - 14 *SAVE*
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28 Save
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
IAR-80 - 24
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 20 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 8 Kill
Fw 200 Condor - 14 
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## parsifal (Jan 26, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 KILL
IAR-80 - 24
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 22 SAVE 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 8 
Fw 200 Condor - 14 
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## CrotalusKid (Jan 26, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 26 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 22 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 6 SAVE 
Fw 200 Condor - 14 
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Marcel (Jan 27, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 KILL
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 26
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 22
Gloster Meteor F1 - 6 
Fw 200 Condor - 14
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 Save

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/Soren


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2010)

Crotalus, I believe your Gloster was a KILL.

And Marcel, way toooo funny!

Heinkel He 111 - 26 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 26
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 22
Gloster Meteor F1 - 4 *KILL*
Fw 200 Condor - 16 *SAVE*
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 24 - KILL
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 24 SAVE
Gloster Meteor F1 - 4 
Fw 200 Condor - 16 
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 26 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 24 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 24
Gloster Meteor F1 - 4 
Fw 200 Condor - 18 SAVE 
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator 
__________________

Charls


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 27, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28 SAVE 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 24 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 22 KILL
Gloster Meteor F1 - 4 
Fw 200 Condor - 18 
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 30 Save
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 24 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 22 
Gloster Meteor F1 - 2 Kill
Fw 200 Condor - 18 
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 27, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 32 Save
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 24 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 22 
Fairey Battle- 20 (disregard Blenheim)
Fw 200 Condor - 18 
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator
Gloster Meteor F1 Kill


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 27, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 30 KILL
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 26 SAVE 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 22 
Fairey Battle- 20 
Fw 200 Condor - 18 
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator
Gloster Meteor F1 Kill


----------



## Marcel (Jan 28, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28 KILL
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 26
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 22
Fairey Battle- 20
Fw 200 Condor - 18
Piper-J3 Cub - 22 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 28, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 24 *KILL*
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 22
Fairey Battle- 20
Fw 200 Condor - 18
Piper-J3 Cub - 24 *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 28 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 22 KILL
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 24 - SAVE
Fairey Battle- 20
Fw 200 Condor - 18
Piper-J3 Cub - 24 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## Njaco (Jan 28, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 30 *SAVE*
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 20 *KILL*
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 24 
Fairey Battle- 20
Fw 200 Condor - 18
Piper-J3 Cub - 24 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

*Hall of Shame*:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## ccheese (Jan 28, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 30 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 - KILL
IAR-80 - 20 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 24 
Fairey Battle- 20
Fw 200 Condor - 20 - SAVE
Piper-J3 Cub - 24 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 

Charles


----------



## parsifal (Jan 28, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 30 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 16 - KILL
IAR-80 - 20 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 26 SAVE 
Fairey Battle- 20
Fw 200 Condor - 20 
Piper-J3 Cub - 24 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 32 Save
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 16 
IAR-80 - 20
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 26 
Fairey Battle- 18 Kill
Fw 200 Condor - 20
Piper-J3 Cub - 24

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 28, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 30 KILL
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 16 
IAR-80 - 22 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 26 
Fairey Battle- 18 l
Fw 200 Condor - 20
Piper-J3 Cub - 24

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 29, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 32 SAVE
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 16 
IAR-80 - 22 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 26 
Fairey Battle- 18 
Fw 200 Condor - 20
Piper-J3 Cub - 22 KILL

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 29, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 34 *SAVE*
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 16 
IAR-80 - 22
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 26 
Fairey Battle- 18 
Fw 200 Condor - 20
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 34 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 16 
IAR-80 - 20 *KILL*
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 26 
Fairey Battle- 18 
Fw 200 Condor - 22 *SAVE*
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 34 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 16 
IAR-80 - 18 KILL
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 28 SAVE
Fairey Battle- 18 
Fw 200 Condor - 22 
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 29, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 34
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 16
IAR-80 - 16 *KILL*
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 30 *SAVE*
Fairey Battle- 18
Fw 200 Condor - 22
Piper-J3 Cub - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 36 *SAVE*
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 16
IAR-80 - 16 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 30 
Fairey Battle- 18
Fw 200 Condor - 22
Piper-J3 Cub - 18 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 36 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 *SAVE*
IAR-80 - 16 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 30 
Fairey Battle- 16 *KILL*
Fw 200 Condor - 22
Piper-J3 Cub - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 36 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18
IAR-80 - 18 SAVE 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 30 
Fairey Battle- 16 KILL
Fw 200 Condor - 20 KILL
Piper-J3 Cub - 18

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 36 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18
IAR-80 - 16 KILL 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 30 
Fairey Battle- 16 
Fw 200 Condor - 22 SAVE
Piper-J3 Cub - 18

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 36 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18
IAR-80 - 16 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 30 - SAVE
Fairey Battle- 14 - KILL 
Fw 200 Condor - 22 
Piper-J3 Cub - 18

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2010)

Heinkel He 111 - 38 *SAVE*
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18
IAR-80 - 16 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 30 
Fairey Battle- 12 - *KILL *
Fw 200 Condor - 22 
Piper-J3 Cub - 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting

*Hall of Shame*:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18
IAR-80 - 16 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 30 
Fairey Battle- 12 - 
Fw 200 Condor - 22 
Piper-J3 Cub - 18
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 


Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 *SAVE*
IAR-80 - 16 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 30 
Fairey Battle- 10 - *Kill* 
Fw 200 Condor - 22 
Piper-J3 Cub - 18
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 16
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 30
Fairey Battle- 8 Kill
Fw 200 Condor - 24 Save
Piper-J3 Cub - 18
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 30, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 16
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 30
Fairey Battle- 6 *KILL* 
Fw 200 Condor - 26 *SAVE* 
Piper-J3 Cub - 18
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
__________________


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 31, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 SAVE
IAR-80 - 14 KILL
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 30
Fairey Battle- 6 
Fw 200 Condor - 26 
Piper-J3 Cub - 18
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
IAR-80 - 12 KILL
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 32 - SAVE
Fairey Battle- 6 
Fw 200 Condor - 26 
Piper-J3 Cub - 18
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 31, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
IAR-80 - 14 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 32 
Fairey Battle- 6 
Fw 200 Condor - 24 KILL 
Piper-J3 Cub - 18
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
IAR-80 - 14 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 32 
Fairey Battle- 4 *KILL*
Fw 200 Condor - 26 *SAVE*
Piper-J3 Cub - 18
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
IAR-80 - 14
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 32
Fairey Battle- 2 Kill
Fw 200 Condor - 28 Save
Piper-J3 Cub - 18
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 24 *SAVE*
IAR-80 - 14
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 32
Breguet 693 *NEW*
Fw 200 Condor - 28
Piper-J3 Cub - 18
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle- *Kill*


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 24 
IAR-80 - 12 - KILL
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 32
Breguet 693 - 20
Fw 200 Condor - 28
Piper-J3 Cub - 18
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle

Charles


----------



## parsifal (Jan 31, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 KILL
IAR-80 - 12 - 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 34 SAVE
Breguet 693 - 20
Fw 200 Condor - 28
Piper-J3 Cub - 18
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
IAR-80 - 10 - *KILL*
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 34
Breguet 693 - 20
Fw 200 Condor - 28
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
*
Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
IAR-80 - 10 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 36 - SAVE
Breguet 693 - 18 - KILL
Fw 200 Condor - 28
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 1, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
IAR-80 - 10 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 36 
Breguet 693 - 20 SAVE
Fw 200 Condor - 26 KILL
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 1, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 16
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 30
Fairey Battle- 4 KILL 
Fw 200 Condor - 28 SAVE 
Piper-J3 Cub - 18
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1


----------



## parsifal (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi BP your post is inaccurate, you have changed aircraft scores that you didnt vote for (or against, compared to the previous post. You applied a "Kill" to the fairey Battle, but this was already dead by the time you voted. Youll have to come back and apply your "kill" later I guess

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
IAR-80 - 10 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 36 
Breguet 693 - 20 
Fw 200 Condor - 28 SAVE 
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
IAR-80 - 8 KILL 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 36 
Breguet 693 - 20 
Fw 200 Condor - 30 SAVE
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
IAR-80 - 8 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 36 
Breguet 693 - 18 Kill
Fw 200 Condor - 32 Save
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 1, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
IAR-80 - 8
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 38 SAVE
Breguet 693 - 16 Kill
Fw 200 Condor - 32
Piper-J3 Cub - 20
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle


----------



## Waynos (Feb 1, 2010)

My first visit here, hope I do it right;

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 - KILL 
IAR-80 - 8 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 38 
Breguet 693 - 18 - SAVE
Fw 200 Condor - 32 Save
Piper-J3 Cub - 20 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle 
__________________


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 1, 2010)

The Ki-84's at 38, but otherwise, you're good. You can only save one plane, but I think you just forgot to delete the one save.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
IAR-80 - 8 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - 38 
Breguet 693 - 16 - *KILL*
Fw 200 Condor - 32
Piper-J3 Cub - 22 - *SAVE* 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
*
Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle


----------



## parsifal (Feb 1, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 KILL
IAR-80 - 8 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' - HOF 
Breguet 693 - 16 - 
Fw 200 Condor - 32
Piper-J3 Cub - 22 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang New

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle


----------



## ccheese (Feb 2, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
IAR-80 - 6 KILL 
Breguet 693 - 16 - 
Fw 200 Condor - 32
Piper-J3 Cub - 22 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 24 SAVE
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle 

Charles


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 2, 2010)

There I go screwing things up lol. I must not have gone down all the way on the post. Anyways, lets see if I do this right.



Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
IAR-80 - 4 KILL 
Breguet 693 - 16 - 
Fw 200 Condor - 34 SAVE
Piper-J3 Cub - 22 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 24 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
IAR-80 - 4 
Breguet 693 - 14 Kill
Fw 200 Condor - 36 Save
Piper-J3 Cub - 22 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 24 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2010)

Chance for someone to add 2 planes!!!

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
IAR-80 - 2 *KILL*
Breguet 693 - 14 
Fw 200 Condor - 38 *SAVE*
Piper-J3 Cub - 22 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 24 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' 

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 2, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 
Buffalo- 18 
IAR-80 - 2 
Breguet 693 - 16 SAVE 
Fw 200 Condor - 36 KILL
Piper-J3 Cub - 22 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 24 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
IAR-80 - 2 
Breguet 693 - 16 
Fw 200 Condor - 34 - *KILL*
Piper-J3 Cub - 24 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 24 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 20
*
Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' 
*
Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle


----------



## parsifal (Feb 2, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 16 KILL
Nakajima Ki-27 - 20 New
Breguet 693 - 16 
Fw 200 Condor - 34 
Piper-J3 Cub - 24 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 24 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 22 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 2, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18 KILL
Breguet 693 - 16 
Fw 200 Condor - 34 
Piper-J3 Cub - 24 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 24 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18 
Breguet 693 - 14 KILL 
Fw 200 Condor - 34 
Piper-J3 Cub - 24 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26 SAVE 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18 
Breguet 693 - 12 Kill
Fw 200 Condor - 36 Save
Piper-J3 Cub - 24 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80


----------



## parsifal (Feb 3, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 16 KILL
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18 
Breguet 693 - 12 
Fw 200 Condor - 36 
Piper-J3 Cub - 24 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 24 SAVE 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 3, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 16 
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18
Breguet 693 - 10 *KILL*
Fw 200 Condor - 38 *SAVE*
Piper-J3 Cub - 24 -
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 24

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate'

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18
Breguet 693 - 10 
Fw 200 Condor - 38
Piper-J3 Cub - 22 - *KILL*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 24

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate'

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18
Breguet 693 - 8 - *KILL*
Fw 200 Condor - 38
Piper-J3 Cub - 24 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 24

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate'

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 3, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18
Breguet 693 - 10 SAVE
Fw 200 Condor - 36 KILL
Piper-J3 Cub - 24 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 24

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate'

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18
Breguet 693 - 8 KILL
Fw 200 Condor - 36 
Piper-J3 Cub - 24 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 26 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate'

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18
Breguet 693 - 6 - *KILL*
Fw 200 Condor - 36 
Piper-J3 Cub - 26 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 26 
*
Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate'
*
Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 4, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 
Buffalo- 18 
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18
Breguet 693 - 8 SAVE
Fw 200 Condor - 34 KILL 
Piper-J3 Cub - 26 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 26 

Hall of Fame: 
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate'

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 
Buffalo- 18 
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18
Breguet 693 - 6 *KILL*
Fw 200 Condor - 36 *SAVE*
Piper-J3 Cub - 26 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 26 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate'

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 
Buffalo- 18 
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18
Breguet 693 - 4 Kill
Fw 200 Condor - 38 Save
Piper-J3 Cub - 26 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 26 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate'

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 18 
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18
Breguet 693 - 2 KILL
Piper-J3 Cub - 26 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 26 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor 


Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80 

Saved the FW-200 Condor with a 40 and moved it to the HOF. Added the PB4Y-2.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18
Fokker D.XXI -20 *NEW*
Piper-J3 Cub - 26 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 26 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor 


*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80 
Breguet 693 -* KILL*


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 4, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-27 - 18
Fokker D.XXI -20 
Piper-J3 Cub - 26 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 24 KILL
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 26 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor 


Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80 
Breguet 693


----------



## ccheese (Feb 5, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
Nakajima Ki-27 - 16 KILL
Fokker D.XXI -20 
Piper-J3 Cub - 26 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 24 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 26 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 22 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor 


Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80 
Breguet 693 

Charles


----------



## parsifal (Feb 5, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 KILL 
Nakajima Ki-27 - 16 
Fokker D.XXI -20 
Piper-J3 Cub - 26 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 24 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 28 SAVE
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor 


Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80 
Breguet 693


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 5, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 
Nakajima Ki-27 - 14 KILL
Fokker D.XXI -22 SAVE
Piper-J3 Cub - 26 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 24 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 28 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor 


Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80 
Breguet 693


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 5, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Nakajima Ki-27 - 14 
Fokker D.XXI -22 
Piper-J3 Cub - 26
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26 *SAVE*
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 26 *KILL*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor


Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Nakajima Ki-27 - 12 Kill
Fokker D.XXI -22 
Piper-J3 Cub - 28 Save
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 26 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor


Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20
Nakajima Ki-27 - 10 - *KILL*
Fokker D.XXI - 22 
Piper-J3 Cub - 30 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 26 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 22
*
Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
*
Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-27 - 8 - *KILL*
Fokker D.XXI - 22 
Piper-J3 Cub - 30 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 26 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 22
*
Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
*
Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 5, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
Nakajima Ki-27 - 8 
Fokker D.XXI - 24 SAVE
Piper-J3 Cub - 28 KILL 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 26 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693


----------



## parsifal (Feb 5, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 20 KILL
Nakajima Ki-27 - 8 
Fokker D.XXI - 24 
Piper-J3 Cub - 28 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 28 SAVE
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki-27 - 6 *KILL*
Fokker D.XXI - 24 
Piper-J3 Cub - 28 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 28
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 22
*
Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
Nakajima Ki-27 - 4 Kill
Fokker D.XXI - 24
Piper-J3 Cub - 30 Save
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 28
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693


----------



## Pong (Feb 6, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
Nakajima Ki-27 - 4
Fokker D.XXI - 24
Piper-J3 Cub - 32 *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 28
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 20 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame*

A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

*Hall of Shame*

Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
Nakajima Ki-27 - 2 - *KILL*
Fokker D.XXI - 24
Piper-J3 Cub - 34 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 28
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 20 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
Nakajima Ki-27 - 2 
Fokker D.XXI - 24
Piper-J3 Cub - 34 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 30 - SAVE
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 18 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 6, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 24 SAVE
Nakajima Ki-27 - 2 
Fokker D.XXI - 24
Piper-J3 Cub - 34 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 30 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 16 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 24
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 20
Fokker D.XXI - 24
Piper-J3 Cub - 34 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 30 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 18 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27 

Killed the Nakajima Ki-27 and put it in the HOS. Added the B-24.

Charles


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 6, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 24
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18 KILL
Fokker D.XXI - 26 SAVE
Piper-J3 Cub - 34 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 30 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 18 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Pong (Feb 6, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 *KILL*
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18
Fokker D.XXI - 26 
Piper-J3 Cub - 36 *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 30
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 18

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18
Fokker D.XXI - 26 
Piper-J3 Cub - 36 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 26
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 30 - SAVE
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 16 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 24 *SAVE*
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18
Fokker D.XXI - 26 
Piper-J3 Cub - 36 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 24 *KILL*
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 30 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 16 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 24 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18
Fokker D.XXI - 26 
Piper-J3 Cub - 38 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22 - *KILL*
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 30 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 16 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## parsifal (Feb 7, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 KILL
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18
Fokker D.XXI - 26 
Piper-J3 Cub - 38 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 32 SAVE
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 16 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 7, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 24 *SAVE*
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18
Fokker D.XXI - 24 *KILL*
Piper-J3 Cub - 38 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 32
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 16 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 24 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18
Fokker D.XXI - 26 KILL
Piper-J3 Cub - 38 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 22 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 32
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 18 SAVE 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 24
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18
Fokker D.XXI - 26 
Piper-J3 Cub - 40 Save --------- HOF
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20 Kill
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 32
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 18 
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 --------------------New

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 7, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 24
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18
Fokker D.XXI - 28 SAVE 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 32
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 18 
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 18 KILL

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 7, 2010)

I have to admit, I never thought the little Piper would make it.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 8, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 26 SAVE
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18
Fokker D.XXI - 28 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 32
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 18 
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 16 KILL

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## ccheese (Feb 8, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 24 KILL 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18
Fokker D.XXI - 28 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 32
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 20 SAVE 
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 16 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27 

Charles


----------



## parsifal (Feb 8, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 KILL 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18
Fokker D.XXI - 28 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 34 SAVE
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 20 
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 16 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18
Fokker D.XXI - 26 Kill
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 20 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 34 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer- 20 
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 18 Save

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 22 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18
Fokker D.XXI - 26
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 18 - *KILL*
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 34 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20 
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 20 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 24 *SAVE*
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 18
Fokker D.XXI - 24 *KILL*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 18 - *KILL*
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 34 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20 
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Njaco (Feb 8, 2010)

Viking, you got 2 kills going there.

and how the 'ell does the Cub make it but the 190A is getting slaughtered?


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 8, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 20 *SAVE*
Fokker D.XXI - 22 *KILL*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 18 -
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 34
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## ccheese (Feb 9, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 24
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 20
Fokker D.XXI - 24 KILL
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 18 -
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 34
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22 SAVE
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 9, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 24
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 20
Fokker D.XXI - 22 Kill
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 18
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 34
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22 
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 22 Save

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 9, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 26 SAVE
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 20
Fokker D.XXI - 20 KILL
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 18
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 34
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22 
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28 - *SAVE*
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 20
Fokker D.XXI - 20
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 16 - *KILL*
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 34
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22 
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 22 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub
*
Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## parsifal (Feb 9, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 26 KILL 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 20
Fokker D.XXI - 20
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 16 - 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 36 SAVE
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22 
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 9, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 26
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 *SAVE*
Fokker D.XXI - 18 *KILL*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 16 -
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 36 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster
BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain
Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88
P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152
Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim
Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335
Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon
Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars"
P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1
Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey, I missed yesterday - do I get 2 kills?  And if its ok, I'll go 4 deep on the Halls to make cut/paste easier.

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 26
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 18 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 14 *KILL*
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 36 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 24 *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2010)

[Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28 *SAVE*
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 16 *KILL*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 14
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 36 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 24 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 9, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 18 SAVE
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 14
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 36 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 22 KILL 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 16 - KILL
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 14
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 36 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 24 SAVE 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 14 Kill
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 14
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 36 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 26 Save

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 10, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 30 Save
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 12 Kill
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 14
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 36 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 26 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## parsifal (Feb 10, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28 KILL
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 12 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 14
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 38 SAVE
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 26 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 20 - *KILL*
Fokker D.XXI - 12 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 14
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 38
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 28 - *SAVE*
*
Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub
*
Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## ccheese (Feb 10, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 20 
Fokker D.XXI - 10 - KILL 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 14
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 38
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 24 SAVE
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 28 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27 
__________________

Charles


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 10, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 20 
Fokker D.XXI - 12 SAVE 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 14
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 38
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 24
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 26 KILL 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 20 
Fokker D.XXI - 12 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 14
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 38
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22 Kill
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 28 SAVE 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 20 
Fokker D.XXI - 10 Kill
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 14
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 38
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22 
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 30 Save

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Fw 200 Condor
Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 20 
Fokker D.XXI - 10 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 12 *KILL*
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 38
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22 
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 32 *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 11, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 *SAVE* 
Fokker D.XXI - 8 *KILL* 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 12 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 38
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22 
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 32 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 11, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 10 SAVE
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 12
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 38
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 30 KILL

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 8
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 10 - *KILL*
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 38
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 34 - *SAVE* 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2010)

Arsenal VG-33 you can only vote once per day.



I have reset the scores to what they would have been if you had not voted twice today...


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 11, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Arsenal VG-33 you can only vote once per day.
> 
> 
> 
> I have reset the scores to what they would have been if you had not voted twice today...




Are you sure? As far as I'm aware, I've been careful to only vote once per calendar day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2010)

According to the time of your posts:

Today, 05:49 AM 
Today, 01:59 PM


----------



## parsifal (Feb 11, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 26 KILL
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 8
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 10 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 20 New
CAC CA 12 Boomerang 40 HOF
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 34 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 11, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 28 SAVE
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 6 KILL
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 10 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 20 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 34 - 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## parsifal (Feb 11, 2010)

VZ I think we posted simultaneously, I voted against the Buffalo, reducing it to 26, then you voted for it. After all of that, the Brewster should be 28 again, not 30


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 11, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> According to the time of your posts:
> 
> Today, 05:49 AM
> Today, 01:59 PM



Ok I see it, sorry. Odd, it appears that the time seen differently when the user isn't logged in, as opposed to being logged in.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 11, 2010)

parsifal said:


> VZ I think we posted simultaneously, I voted against the Buffalo, reducing it to 26, then you voted for it. After all of that, the Brewster should be 28 again, not 30



Okay, fixed at 28.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 30 *SAVE*
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 6 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 10
Martin B-26 Marauder - 18 *KILL*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 34 - 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang 

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 12, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 32 *SAVE*
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 6 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 10
Martin B-26 Marauder - 16 *KILL*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 34 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang 

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


Wheels


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 32 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 4 Kill
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 10
Martin B-26 Marauder - 16 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 36 Save

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 12, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 32 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 6 SAVE
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 10
Martin B-26 Marauder - 16 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 34 KILL

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 32 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 4 KILL
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 10
Martin B-26 Marauder - 16 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 36 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 32 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 22 
Fokker D.XXI - 6 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 8 - *KILL*
Martin B-26 Marauder - 16 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 36

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang 
*
Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 32
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 24 *SAVE*
Fokker D.XXI - 4 - *KILL*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 8 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 16
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 36

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 32
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 24 
Fokker D.XXI - 2 - KILL
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 10 SAVE 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 16
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 36

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27 

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 12, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 34 SAVE
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 24 
Fokker D.XXI - 2 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 8 KILL 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 16
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 36

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## parsifal (Feb 12, 2010)

I am not going to be able to kill that damned Brewster am I 

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 32 KILL
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 24 
Fokker D.XXI - 2 - 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 8 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 16
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 38 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 34 *SAVE*
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 24 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 8 
Dornier Do 217 - 20 *NEW*
Martin B-26 Marauder - 16
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 38

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/*Fokker D.XXI KILL*


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry Parsifal, doesn't look that way. 
Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 36 SAVE
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 24 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 6 KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 20 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 16
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 38

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/Fokker D.XXI KILL


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 38 SAVE
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 24 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 6 KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 20 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 16
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20 - KILL
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 38

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/Fokker D.XXI KILL


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 38
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 24 - *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 4 - *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 20 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 16
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 38
*
Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/Fokker D.XXI KILL


----------



## parsifal (Feb 13, 2010)

We shall fight the brewster to the last shell....

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 36 KILL
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 24 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 4 
Dornier Do 217 - 20 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 16
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 - 40 HOF
Bristol Beafighter - 20 New

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/Fokker D.XXI KILL


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 13, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 36 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 24 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 4 
Dornier Do 217 - 18 KILL
Martin B-26 Marauder - 18 SAVE
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 20 New

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/Fokker D.XXI


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 38 *SAVE*
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 24 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 2 *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 18 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/Fokker D.XXI


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 36 KILL
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 24 
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 4 SAVE
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 18 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/Fokker D.XXI 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 14, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 36 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 26 *SAVE*
Nakajima Ki43 Oscar - 2 *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 18 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/Fokker D.XXI


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 38 *SAVE*
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 26
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna - 20 *NEW*
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 18 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/Fokker D.XXI/Nakajima Ki43 Oscar *KILL*


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 38 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 26
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna - 18 - *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 18 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 18 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 22 -*SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/Fokker D.XXI/Nakajima Ki43 Oscar *KILL*


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 14, 2010)

Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo- 38 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 26
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna - 18
Dornier Do 217 - 16 KILL
Martin B-26 Marauder - 20 SAVE
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/Fokker D.XXI/Nakajima Ki43 Oscar


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 14, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val- 20
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 26
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna - 16 KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 16 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 20 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo *SAVE*

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/Fokker D.XXI/Nakajima Ki43 Oscar


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val- 20
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 28 Save
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna - 14 Kill
Dornier Do 217 - 16
Martin B-26 Marauder - 20
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/Fokker D.XXI/Nakajima Ki43 Oscar


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val- 20
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 30 -*SAVE*
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna - 12 - *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 16
Martin B-26 Marauder - 20
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/Fokker D.XXI/Nakajima Ki43 Oscar


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 15, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val- 20
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 32 *SAVE*
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna - 10 *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 16
Martin B-26 Marauder - 20
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Fairey Battle / IAR-80
Breguet 693 / Nakajima Ki-27/Fokker D.XXI/Nakajima Ki43 Oscar


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val- 20
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 34 *SAVE*
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna - 8 *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 16
Martin B-26 Marauder - 20
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle 
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator 
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val- 20
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 36 *SAVE*
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna - 6 *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 16
Martin B-26 Marauder - 20
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle 
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator 
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 15, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val- 20
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 38 SAVE
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna - 4 KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 16
Martin B-26 Marauder - 20
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle 
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator 
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 15, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val- 20
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 38 
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna - 4 
Dornier Do 217 - 14 KILL
Martin B-26 Marauder - 22 SAVE
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle 
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator 
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 16, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 20
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 36 *KILL*
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna - 6 *SAVE*
Dornier Do 217 - 14 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 22
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-8 / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle 
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator 
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 22 _ SAVE
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 36 
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna - 4 - KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 14 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 22
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle 
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator 
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 20 - *KILL*
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 36 
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna - 4
Dornier Do 217 - 14 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 22
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 24 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle 
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator 
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 20 
Consolidated B-24 Liberator - 38 Save
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna - 2 Kill
Dornier Do 217 - 14
Martin B-26 Marauder - 22
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 24 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 16, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 20
Dornier Do 217 - 14
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 20
Martin B-26 Marauder - 22
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 20
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 24

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 20
Dornier Do 217 - 14
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 20
Martin B-26 Marauder - 22
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 18 *KILL*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 26 *SAVE*

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 20
Dornier Do 217 - 12 KILL
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 20
Martin B-26 Marauder - 24 SAVE
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 18
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 26 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 22 SAVE
Dornier Do 217 - 10 KILL
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 20
Martin B-26 Marauder - 24 
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 18
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 26 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 22 
Dornier Do 217 - 12 *SAVE*
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 20
Martin B-26 Marauder - 24 
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 16 *KILL*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 20
Bristol Beafighter - 26 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## ccheese (Feb 17, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 22 
Dornier Do 217 - 12 
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 20
Martin B-26 Marauder - 24 
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 14 KILL
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22 SAVE
Bristol Beafighter - 26 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 22 
Dornier Do 217 - 14 Save
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 18 Kill
Martin B-26 Marauder - 24 
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 14 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22 
Bristol Beafighter - 26 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 22
Dornier Do 217 - 14
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 18 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 26 *SAVE*
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 12 *KILL*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 26 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 20 - *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 14
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 18 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 26 
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 12 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 28 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Marcel (Feb 17, 2010)

I leave the forum for a week and you guys put the D.XXI in the HOS?? I'm disappointed in you. I thought you knew something about aircraft.  

Aichi D3A1 Val - 20
Dornier Do 217 - 12 KILL
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 18
Martin B-26 Marauder - 26
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 12
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 30 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 17, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 18 KILL
Dornier Do 217 - 12 
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 18
Martin B-26 Marauder - 26
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 12
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 32 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 18
Dornier Do 217 - 10 KILL
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 18
Martin B-26 Marauder - 28 SAVE
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 12
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 32

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 18
Dornier Do 217 - 10
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 18
Martin B-26 Marauder - 28
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 10 *KILL*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 34 *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 18
Dornier Do 217 - 8 KILL
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 18
Martin B-26 Marauder - 30 SAVE
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 10 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 34 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 18, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 20 *SAVE*
Dornier Do 217 - 8 
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 18
Martin B-26 Marauder - 30 
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 8 *KILL*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 34 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## parsifal (Feb 18, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 20 
Dornier Do 217 - 8 
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 18
Martin B-26 Marauder - 30 
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 6 KILL
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 36 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 22 SAVE 
Dornier Do 217 - 8 
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 16 KILL
Martin B-26 Marauder - 30 
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 6 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 36 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 22 
Dornier Do 217 - 10 Save
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 14 Kill
Martin B-26 Marauder - 30 
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 6 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 36 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 20 - *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 10
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 14
Martin B-26 Marauder - 30 
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 6 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 38 - *SAVE* 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 18, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 22 *SAVE* 
Dornier Do 217 - 10
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 14
Martin B-26 Marauder - 30 
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 4 *KILL*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 38 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 22 
Dornier Do 217 - 12 *SAVE*
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 14
Martin B-26 Marauder - 30 
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 2 *KILL*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 38 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 18, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 22 
Dornier Do 217 - 10 KILL
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 14
Martin B-26 Marauder - 32 SAVE
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 2 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 38 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 18, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 22 
Dornier Do 217 - 8 KILL
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 14
Martin B-26 Marauder - 34 SAVE
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 2 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 38 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## parsifal (Feb 18, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 22 
Dornier Do 217 - 8 
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 14
Martin B-26 Marauder - 34 
Curtis SB2C Helldiver - 0 KILL HOS
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Bristol Beafighter - 40 SAVE HOF
Do24T 20 NEW
N1K George 20 NEW
Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator/ Bristol Beafighter 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Curtis SB2C Helldiver


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 22 
Dornier Do 217 - 8 
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 12 Kill
Martin B-26 Marauder - 34 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Do24T - 22 Save (Just a beautiful looking aircraft!)
N1K George 20 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator/ Bristol Beafighter 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Curtis SB2C Helldiver


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24 SAVE 
Dornier Do 217 - 8 
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 10 Kill
Martin B-26 Marauder - 34 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Do24T - 22 
N1K George 20 (Which version? N1K1  or N1K2 )

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator/ Bristol Beafighter 

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Curtis SB2C Helldiver


----------



## parsifal (Feb 19, 2010)

Ill nominate the N1K2

The Dornier was indeed one of the best looking aircraft ever built. They were also very effective.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 19, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24 
Dornier Do 217 - 6 *KILL*
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 10 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 34
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Do24T - 24 *SAVE*
N1K George 20 (Which version? N1K1 or N1K2 )

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator/ Bristol Beafighter

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Curtis SB2C Helldiver


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 22 - *KILL*
Dornier Do 217 - 6 
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 10 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 36 - *SAVE*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Do24T - 24 
N1K George 20 *(Which version? N1K1 or N1K2 )  need clarification)*
*
Hall of Fame:
*A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator/ Bristol Beafighter

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Curtis SB2C Helldiver


----------



## parsifal (Feb 19, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24 
Dornier Do 217 - 4 KILL
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 10 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 34
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Do24T - 24 
N1K2 George 22 SAVE 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator/ Bristol Beafighter

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Curtis SB2C Helldiver


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 19, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24 
Dornier Do 217 - 2 *KILL*
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 10 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 36 *SAVE*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Do24T - 24 
N1K2 George 22 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator/ Bristol Beafighter

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Curtis SB2C Helldiver


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 *SAVE*
Dornier Do 217 - 2 
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 10 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 36 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Do24T - 22 *KILL*
N1K2 George 22 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator/ Bristol Beafighter

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Curtis SB2C Helldiver


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Dornier Do 217 - 2
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 8 Kill
Martin B-26 Marauder - 36
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Do24T - 24 Save
N1K2 George 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator/ Bristol Beafighter

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Curtis SB2C Helldiver


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Dornier Do 217 - 2
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 6 Kill
Martin B-26 Marauder - 36
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Do24T - 24 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 24 - SAVE 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator/ Bristol Beafighter

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Curtis SB2C Helldiver


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Dornier Do 217 - 2
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 4 - *KILL*
Martin B-26 Marauder - 38 - *SAVE*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 22
Do24T - 24 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 24

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator/ Bristol Beaufighter

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Curtis SB2C Helldiver


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Dornier Do 217 - 2
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 4 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 38 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 24 SAVE
Do24T - 24 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 24

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator/ Bristol Beaufighter

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Curtis SB2C Helldiver

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Ju 52 - 20 *NEW*
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 4 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 38 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 24
Do24T - 26 *SAVE*
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 24

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator/ Bristol Beaufighter

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17/ *Dornier Do 217 KILL*/ Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Curtis SB2C Helldiver/


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Ju 52 - 20 
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 2 - KILL 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 38 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 24
Do24T - 26 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 26 - SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
B-17 G Flying Fortress / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair
G4M Betty / P-40 Warhawk / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Hawker Sea Fury / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
Lockheed P-38L Lighting / Heinkel He 111 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / Piper-J3 Cub/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Consolidated B-24 Liberator/ Bristol Beaufighter

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 KILL/ Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator
Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar
Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna / Curtis SB2C Helldiver


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Ju 52 - 22 *SAVE*
Bell P-63 KingCobra - 0 - *KILL *
Bf 109F - 20 *NEW*
Martin B-26 Marauder - 38 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 24
Do24T - 26 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 26 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D 
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11 
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2010)

to many aircraft to try and save...

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26
Ju 52 - 22 
Bf 109F - 20 
Martin B-26 Marauder - 40 Save
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 24
Do24T - 26
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 26
Avro Manchester - 20 -------- New

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang/Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24 - *KILL*
Ju 52 - 22 
Bf 109F - 22 - *SAVE*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 24
Do24T - 26
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 26
Avro Manchester - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang/Martin B-26 Marauder

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24 
Ju 52 - 22 
Bf 109F - 22 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 26 SAVE
Do24T - 26
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 26
Avro Manchester - 18 KILL

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang/Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 21, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24 
Ju 52 - 24 *SAVE*
Bf 109F - 22 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 26
Do24T - 26
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 26
Avro Manchester - 16 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang/Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24 
Ju 52 - 26 *SAVE*
Bf 109F - 22 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 26
Do24T - 26
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 26
Avro Manchester - 14 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang/Martin B-26 Marauder

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 21, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 *SAVE*
Ju 52 - 26
Bf 109F - 22 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 26
Do24T - 26
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 26
Avro Manchester - 12 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang/Martin B-26 Marauder

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## jeepnot (Feb 22, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Ju 52 - 26
Bf 109F - 22 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 26
Do24T - 24 KILL
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 26
Avro Manchester - 14 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang/Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Ju 52 - 26
Bf 109F - 24 Save
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 26
Do24T - 24 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 26
Avro Manchester - 12 Kill

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang/Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like the Manchester is going down fast....

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Ju 52 - 26
Bf 109F - 24 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 26
Do24T - 24 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 28 SAVE
Avro Manchester - 10 KILL

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang/Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Ju 52 - 26
Bf 109F - 26 - *SAVE*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 26
Do24T - 24 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 28
Avro Manchester - 8 - *KILL*
*
Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang/Martin B-26 Marauder

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 22, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26
Ju 52 - 26
Bf 109F - 26
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 26
Do24T - 24
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 30 *SAVE*
Avro Manchester - 6 - *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang/Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26
Ju 52 - 26
Bf 109F - 26
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 28 - SAVE
Do24T - 24
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 30 
Avro Manchester - 4 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang/Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna 

Charles


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 22, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26
Ju 52 - 26
Bf 109F - 24 KILL
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 28 
Do24T - 24
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 32 SAVE
Avro Manchester - 4 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Ta 152 / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang/Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator/ Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Njaco (Feb 22, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26
Ju 52 - 28 *SAVE*
Bf 109F - 24 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 28 
Do24T - 24
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 32 
Avro Manchester - 2 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24 *KILL*
Ju 52 - 30 *SAVE*
Bf 109F - 24 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 28 
Do24T - 24
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 32 
Avro Manchester - 2

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24 
Ju 52 - 30 
Bf 109F - 24 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 28 
Do24T - 22 KILL
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 34 SAVE 
Avro Manchester - 2

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 23, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24 
Ju 52 - 30 
Bf 109F - 22 *KILL*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 28 
Do24T - 22 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 36 *SAVE* 
Avro Manchester - 2

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## ccheese (Feb 23, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24 
Ju 52 - 30 
Bf 109F - 22 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30 SAVE 
Do24T - 22 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 36
Avro Manchester - 2

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24 
Ju 52 - 30 
Bf 109F - 24 Save
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30 
Do24T - 22 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 36
Avro Manchester - 0 Kill ----------- HOS
P-26 Peashooter - 20 -------- New

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24 
Ju 52 - 30 
Bf 109F - 26 - *SAVE*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30 
Do24T - 22 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 36
P-26 Peashooter - 18 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 23, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24
Ju 52 - 30
Bf 109F - 26 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 22
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 38 - *SAVE*
P-26 Peashooter - 16 - *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24
Ju 52 - 32 *SAVE*
Bf 109F - 26 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 22
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 38 
P-26 Peashooter - 14 *KILL*
*
Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## Njaco (Feb 23, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 24
Ju 52 - 32 
Bf 109F - 28 *SAVE*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 22
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 36 *KILL*
P-26 Peashooter - 14 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 24, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 *SAVE*
Ju 52 - 32 
Bf 109F - 28 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 22
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 34 *KILL*
P-26 Peashooter - 14 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Ju 52 - 32 
Bf 109F - 28 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 22
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 36 - SAVE
P-26 Peashooter - 12 - KILL 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 24, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Ju 52 - 32 
Bf 109F - 28 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 20 - KILL
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 38 - SAVE
P-26 Peashooter - 12 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Ju 52 - 32 
Bf 109F - 30 Save
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 20
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 38 
P-26 Peashooter - 10 Kill

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Ju 52 - 32 
Bf 109F - 32 - *SAVE*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 20
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 36 - *KILL*
P-26 Peashooter - 10 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder
*
Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## ccheese (Feb 24, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Ju 52 - 32 
Bf 109F - 32 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30 - SAVE
Do24T - 18 - KILL
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 36 - 
P-26 Peashooter - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 24, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26
Ju 52 - 34 *SAVE*
Bf 109F - 32
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 18
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 36 -
P-26 Peashooter - 18 *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 24, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26
Ju 52 - 36 SAVE
Bf 109F - 32
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 16 KILL
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 36 -
P-26 Peashooter - 18 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26
Ju 52 - 38 *SAVE*
Bf 109F - 32
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 16 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 36 -
P-26 Peashooter - 16 *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 24, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 28 *SAVE*
Ju 52 - 38 
Bf 109F - 32
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 16 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 34 *KILL*
P-26 Peashooter - 16 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 28
Ju 52 - 38 
Bf 109F - 32
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 16 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 36 - SAVE 
P-26 Peashooter - 14 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester[/QUOTE]


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 25, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 28
Ju 52 - 38 
Bf 109F - 32
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 14 - KILL
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 38 - SAVE 
P-26 Peashooter - 14 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 *KILL*
Bf 109F - 32
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 14 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 38 -
P-26 Peashooter - 14 
Hs 219 - 20 - *NEW*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 / Ju 52 
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2010)

Must finishing saving the 109 and then save the Do 24T. There is no way that such a beutiful plane can die. It performed well and is beautiful. No reason to kill it.

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26 
Bf 109F - 34 Save
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 14 
N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George 38 -
P-26 Peashooter - 12 Kill
Hs 219 - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 / Ju 52 
Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / Republic P-47D
Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Martin B-26 Marauder

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / PZL P.11
Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Avro Manchester


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 25, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26
Bf 109F - 34 Save
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 14
Boulton Paul Defiant - *NEW*
P-26 Peashooter - 10 - *KILL*
Hs 219 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 / 
Ju 52 / Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / 
Republic P-47D / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / 
Martin B-26 Marauder / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / 
Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / 
P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / 
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna /
Avro Manchester


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 25, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26
Bf 109F - 36 *Save*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 14
Boulton Paul Defiant - 20
P-26 Peashooter - 8 *KILL*
Hs 219 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 / 
Ju 52 / Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / 
Republic P-47D / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / 
Martin B-26 Marauder / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / 
Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / 
P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / 
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna /
Avro Manchester


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26
Bf 109F - 38 - *SAVE*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 30
Do24T - 14
Boulton Paul Defiant - 18 - *KILL*
P-26 Peashooter - 8
Hs 219 - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 / 
Ju 52 / Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / 
Republic P-47D / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / 
Martin B-26 Marauder / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / 
Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / 
P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / 
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna /
Avro Manchester


----------



## ccheese (Feb 25, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26
Bf 109F - 38 - 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 32 - SAVE
Do24T - 14
Boulton Paul Defiant - 18 
P-26 Peashooter - 6 - KILL
Hs 219 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 / 
Ju 52 / Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / 
Republic P-47D / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / 
Martin B-26 Marauder / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / 
Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / 
P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / 
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna /
Avro Manchester 

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 25, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 26
Bf 109F - 38 - 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 34 - SAVE
Do24T - 14
Boulton Paul Defiant - 18 
P-26 Peashooter - 4 - KILL
Hs 219 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 / 
Ju 52 / Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / 
Republic P-47D / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / 
Martin B-26 Marauder / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / 
Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / 
P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / 
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna /
Avro Manchester


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 28 - SAVE
Bf 109F - 38 - 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 34 
Do24T - 14
Boulton Paul Defiant - 18 
P-26 Peashooter - 2 - KILL
Hs 219 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 / 
Ju 52 / Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / 
Republic P-47D / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / 
Martin B-26 Marauder / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / 
Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / 
P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / 
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna /
Avro Manchester


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 26, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 28 
Bf 109F - 38 - 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 34 
Do24T - 12 KILL
Boulton Paul Defiant - 18 
Bloch MB.174 - 20 - NEW
Hs 219 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 / 
Ju 52 / Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / 
Republic P-47D / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / 
Martin B-26 Marauder / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / 
Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / 
P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / 
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna /
Avro Manchester / P-26 Peashooter


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 26, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 28 
Bf 109F - 38 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 34 
Do24T - 14 SAVE!!!!!
Boulton Paul Defiant - 18 
Bloch MB.174 - 18 Kill
Hs 219 - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 / 
Ju 52 / Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / 
Republic P-47D / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / 
Martin B-26 Marauder / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / 
Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / 
P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / 
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna /
Avro Manchester / P-26 Peashooter


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 28 
Bf 109F - 38 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 34 
Do24T - 14
Boulton Paul Defiant - 18 
Bloch MB.174 - 16 - *KILL*
Hs 219 - 22 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 / 
Ju 52 / Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow / 
Republic P-47D / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / 
Martin B-26 Marauder / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / 
Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / 
P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 / 
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna /
Avro Manchester / P-26 Peashooter


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 26, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 28
Ju-87 Stuka - 20 *NEW*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 34
Do24T - 14
Boulton Paul Defiant - 18
Bloch MB.174 - 14 - *KILL*
Hs 219 - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 /
Ju 52 / Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow /
Republic P-47D / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang /
Martin B-26 Marauder / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Bf-109F

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI /
Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra /
P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 /
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna /
Avro Manchester / P-26 Peashooter


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 28
Ju-87 Stuka - 20 NEW
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 36 - SAVE
Do24T - 14
Boulton Paul Defiant - 18
Bloch MB.174 - 12 - KILL
Hs 219 - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 /
Ju 52 / Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow /
Republic P-47D / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang /
Martin B-26 Marauder / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Bf-109F

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI /
Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra /
P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 /
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna /
Avro Manchester / P-26 Peashooter 

Charles


----------



## parsifal (Feb 26, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 28
Ju-87 Stuka - 20
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 36 -
Do24T - 16 SAVE
Boulton Paul Defiant - 16 KILL
Bloch MB.174 - 12 - 
Hs 219 - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 /
Ju 52 / Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow /
Republic P-47D / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang /
Martin B-26 Marauder / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Bf-109F

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI /
Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra /
P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 /
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna /
Avro Manchester / P-26 Peashooter


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 28
Ju-87 Stuka - 22 *SAVE*
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 36
Do24T - 16
Boulton Paul Defiant - 16
Bloch MB.174 - 10 *KILL*
Hs 219 - 22 

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 /
Ju 52 / Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow /
Republic P-47D / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang /
Martin B-26 Marauder / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Bf-109F

*Hall of Shame:*
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI /
Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra /
P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 /
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna /
Avro Manchester / P-26 Peashooter


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 28
Ju-87 Stuka - 20 Kill
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 36
Do24T - 16
Boulton Paul Defiant - 16
Bloch MB.174 - 12 Save
Hs 219 - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 /
Ju 52 / Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow /
Republic P-47D / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang /
Martin B-26 Marauder / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Bf-109F

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI /
Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra /
P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 /
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna /
Avro Manchester / P-26 Peashooter


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 26, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 28
Ju-87 Stuka - 22 Save
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 36
Do24T - 14 KILL
Boulton Paul Defiant - 16
Bloch MB.174 - 12 Save
Hs 219 - 22

I'm suprised the Val has lasted as long as it has. 
Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito
FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111/ Ta 152 /
Ju 52 / Japanese Kawanishi H8K "Emily" / Ju 88 / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-61 Black Widow /
Republic P-47D / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang /
Martin B-26 Marauder / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Bf-109F

Hall of Shame:
Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI /
Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra /
P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 /
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna /
Avro Manchester / P-26 Peashooter


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 28
Ju-87 Stuka - 24 *SAVE *
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 36
Do24T - 14 
Boulton Paul Defiant - 14 *KILL*
Bloch MB.174 - 12 
Hs 219 - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter 
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty 
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111 
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily" 

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle 
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2 
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 28
Ju-87 Stuka - 24 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 36
Do24T - 16 Save
Boulton Paul Defiant - 14 
Bloch MB.174 - 10 Kill
Hs 219 - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 30 _ SAVE
Ju-87 Stuka - 24 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 36
Do24T - 16 
Boulton Paul Defiant - 14 
Bloch MB.174 - 8 Kill
Hs 219 - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 27, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 30 
Ju-87 Stuka - 24 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 36
Do24T - 14 KILL
Boulton Paul Defiant - 14 
Bloch MB.174 - 10 SAVE
Hs 219 - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 30 
Ju-87 Stuka - 24 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 38 - SAVE
Do24T - 12 - KILL
Boulton Paul Defiant - 14 
Bloch MB.174 - 10 
Hs 219 - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 30 
Ju-87 Stuka - 24 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 38 
Do24T - 10 - * KILL*
Boulton Paul Defiant - 14 
Bloch MB.174 - 10 
Hs 219 - 24 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"
*
Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 30
Ju-87 Stuka - 22 Kill
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 38
Do24T - 10
Boulton Paul Defiant - 14
Bloch MB.174 - 12 Save
Hs 219 - 24

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 30
Ju-87 Stuka - 24 *SAVE* 
Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer - 38
Do24T - 10
Boulton Paul Defiant - 12 *KILL*
Bloch MB.174 - 12
Hs 219 - 24

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## parsifal (Feb 27, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 30
Ju-87 Stuka - 24 
Do24T - 10
Boulton Paul Defiant - 12 
Bloch MB.174 - 12
Hs 219 - 22 KILL
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20 NEW

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina/ Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer 

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 32 - SAVE
Ju-87 Stuka - 24 
Do24T - 10
Boulton Paul Defiant - 12 
Bloch MB.174 - 10 - KILL
Hs 219 - 22 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina/ Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer 

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Marcel (Feb 28, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 32
Ju-87 Stuka - 22 - Kill
Do24T - 10
Boulton Paul Defiant - 12
Bloch MB.174 - 12 - Save
Hs 219 - 22
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina/ Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 32
Ju-87 Stuka - 22 
Do24T - 12 Save
Boulton Paul Defiant - 12
Bloch MB.174 - 10 Kill
Hs 219 - 22
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina/ Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 32
Ju-87 Stuka - 24 - SAVE 
Do24T - 16 
Boulton Paul Defiant - 12
Bloch MB.174 - 8 - KILL
Hs 219 - 22
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina/ Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna 

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 32
Ju-87 Stuka - 26 - *SAVE* 
Do24T - 16 
Boulton Paul Defiant - 12
Bloch MB.174 - 6 - *KILL*
Hs 219 - 22
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina/ Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 32
Ju-87 Stuka - 26 
Do24T - 10 KILL 
Boulton Paul Defiant - 12
Bloch MB.174 - 10 SAVE
Hs 219 - 22
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina/ Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 28, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 32
Ju-87 Stuka - 28 SAVE 
Do24T - 10 
Boulton Paul Defiant - 10 KILL
Bloch MB.174 - 10 
Hs 219 - 22
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina/ Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 32
Ju-87 Stuka - 28
Do24T - 10 
Boulton Paul Defiant - 8 - *KILL*
Bloch MB.174 - 10 
Hs 219 - 24 - *SAVE*
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Consolidated PBY Catalina/ Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty
Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer
*
Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 32
Ju-87 Stuka - 28
Do24T - 12 *SAVE*
Boulton Paul Defiant - 6 *KILL*
Bloch MB.174 - 10 
Hs 219 - 24 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## parsifal (Mar 1, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 32
Ju-87 Stuka - 28
Do24T - 12 
Boulton Paul Defiant - 6 
Bloch MB.174 - 10 
Hs 219 - 22 KILL
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22 SAVE

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 34 - SAVE
Ju-87 Stuka - 28
Do24T - 10 _ KILL 
Boulton Paul Defiant - 6 
Bloch MB.174 - 10 
Hs 219 - 22 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 1, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 34 
Ju-87 Stuka - 28
Do24T - 8 - KILL
Boulton Paul Defiant - 6 
Bloch MB.174 - 12 - SAVE
Hs 219 - 22 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22 

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Marcel (Mar 1, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 34
Ju-87 Stuka - 26 - Kill
Do24T - 8
Boulton Paul Defiant - 6
Bloch MB.174 - 14 - SAVE
Hs 219 - 22
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## ccheese (Mar 1, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 34
Ju-87 Stuka - 28 - SAVE
Do24T - 8 - KILL
Boulton Paul Defiant - 6
Bloch MB.174 - 14 
Hs 219 - 22
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 34
Ju-87 Stuka - 28 
Do24T - 10 Save
Boulton Paul Defiant - 6
Bloch MB.174 - 12 Kill
Hs 219 - 22
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 1, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 36 SAVE
Ju-87 Stuka - 28
Do24T - 10 
Boulton Paul Defiant - 4 KILL
Bloch MB.174 - 12 
Hs 219 - 22
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 1, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 38 *SAVE*
Ju-87 Stuka - 28
Do24T - 10
Boulton Paul Defiant - 2 *KILL*
Bloch MB.174 - 12
Hs 219 - 22
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 38 
Ju-87 Stuka - 28
Do24T - 10
Boulton Paul Defiant - 2 
Bloch MB.174 - 10 - *KILL*
Hs 219 - 24 - *SAVE*
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 38 
Ju-87 Stuka - 30 - *SAVE*
Do24T - 8 - *KILL*
Boulton Paul Defiant - 2 
Bloch MB.174 - 10 
Hs 219 - 24
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 1, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 38 
Ju-87 Stuka - 32 - *SAVE*
Do24T - 6 - *KILL*
Boulton Paul Defiant - 2 
Bloch MB.174 - 10 
Hs 219 - 24
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 36 *KILL*
Ju-87 Stuka - 32 
Do24T - 8 *SAVE*
Boulton Paul Defiant - 2 
Bloch MB.174 - 10 
Hs 219 - 24
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22

*Hall of Fame:*
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 38 SAVE
Ju-87 Stuka - 32 
Do24T - 8 
Boulton Paul Defiant - 2 
Bloch MB.174 - 8 KILL 
Hs 219 - 24
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22

Hall of Fame:
A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## parsifal (Mar 2, 2010)

Aichi D3A1 Val - 40 SAVE HOF
Ju-87 Stuka - 32 
Do24T - 8 
Boulton Paul Defiant - 0 KILL HOS 
Bloch MB.174 - 8 
Hs 219 - 24
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 20 NEW
Bloch MB 157 20 NEW

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 32 
Do24T - 6 - KILL
Bloch MB.174 - 10 - SAVE 
Hs 219 - 24
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 20 
Bloch MB 157 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## ccheese (Mar 2, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 32 - SAVE
Do24T - 4 - KILL
Bloch MB.174 - 10 
Hs 219 - 24
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 20 
Bloch MB 157 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 2, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 32
Do24T - 4
Bloch MB.174 - 8 *KILL*
Hs 219 - 24
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22 *SAVE*
Bloch MB 157 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 32
Do24T - 4
Bloch MB.174 - 6 - *KILL*
Hs 219 - 26 - *SAVE*
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22 
Bloch MB 157 20
*
Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"
*
Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 32
Do24T - 6 Save
Bloch MB.174 - 4 Kill
Hs 219 - 26 - 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22 
Bloch MB 157 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna 
__________________


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 34 *SAVE*
Do24T - 6 
Bloch MB.174 - 2 *KILL*
Hs 219 - 26 - 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22 
Bloch MB 157 20

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Marcel (Mar 2, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 34
Do24T - 6
Bloch MB.174 - 0 Kill -> HOS
Hs 219 - 26 -
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 22 Save
Fokker C.X - 20 New

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 2, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 36 SAVE
Do24T - 6
Hs 219 - 24 KILL
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 22 
Fokker C.X - 20 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna
Bloch MB.174


----------



## parsifal (Mar 3, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 36 
Do24T - 6
Hs 219 - 24 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 SAVE
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 22 
Fokker C.X - 18 KILL

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna
Bloch MB.174


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 3, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 38 - *SAVE*
Do24T - 6
Hs 219 - 24 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 22 
Fokker C.X - 16 - *KILL*

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna
Bloch MB.174


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 20 NEW
Do24T - 6
Hs 219 - 24 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 22 
Fokker C.X - 14 - KILL

Hall of Fame:
Ju-87 Stuka - 40 SAVE / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna
Bloch MB.174


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 3, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 20 
Do24T - 4 - KILL
Hs 219 - 24 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 24 - SAVE
Fokker C.X - 14 

Hall of Fame:
Ju-87 Stuka - 40 SAVE / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna
Bloch MB.174


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 20 
Do24T - 6 *SAVE*
Hs 219 - 24 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22 *KILL*
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 24 
Fokker C.X - 14 

*Hall of Fame*:
Ju-87 Stuka - 40 SAVE / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI 
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111 / Piper-J3 Cub 
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 
Do24T - 8 Save
Hs 219 - 24 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22 
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 22 Kill
Fokker C.X - 14 

Hall of Fame:
Ju-87 Stuka - 40 SAVE / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI 
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111 / Piper-J3 Cub 
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju-87 Stuka 

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 20
Do24T - 8
Hs 219 - 24 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22 
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 20 - *KILL*
Fokker C.X - 16 - *SAVE*

*Hall of Fame:*
Ju-87 Stuka - 40 SAVE / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI 
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111 / Piper-J3 Cub 
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju-87 Stuka 

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 3, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 22 SAVE
Do24T - 8
Hs 219 - 22 KILL
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22 
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 20 - 
Fokker C.X - 16 - 

Hall of Fame:
Ju-87 Stuka - 40 SAVE / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI 
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111 / Piper-J3 Cub 
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang 
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju-87 Stuka 

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 3, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 24 *SAVE*
Do24T - 8
Hs 219 - 22
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 20 -
Fokker C.X - 14 - *KILL*

Hall of Fame:
Ju-87 Stuka - 40 SAVE / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter / B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111 / Piper-J3 Cub
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju-87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 26 - SAVE
Do24T - 8 - KILL
Hs 219 - 22
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 20 -
Fokker C.X - 14

Hall of Fame:
Ju-87 Stuka - 40 SAVE / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer 
Bristol Beaufighter/ B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111 / Piper-J3 Cub
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju-87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174 

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 3, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 26 - SAVE
Do24T - 6 - KILL
Hs 219 - 22
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 22 - Save
Fokker C.X - 14

Hall of Fame:
Ju-87 Stuka - 40 SAVE / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Bristol Beaufighter/ B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111 / Piper-J3 Cub
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju-87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Marcel (Mar 3, 2010)

Funny how an airplane that survived many missions in 5 days against the world's mightiest air-force without any casualties is killed by many here  I guess you guys don't know anything about the C.X....


----------



## parsifal (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Marcel

Sorry about that, but there are more than a few anomalies happening here......

why is the Do24T being massacred?
why are Russian and French aircraft shot down in droves
why was the Macchi 202 written off
why was the oscar sent to the trash

etc etc

In the words of my generation sh*t happens


----------



## parsifal (Mar 4, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 26 
Do24T - 6 -
Hs 219 - 20 KILL
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 SAVE
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 22 -
Fokker C.X - 14

Hall of Fame:
Ju-87 Stuka - 40 SAVE / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Bristol Beaufighter/ B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111 / Piper-J3 Cub
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju-87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 28 SAVE
Do24T - 6 -
Hs 219 - 20 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 20 - KILL
Fokker C.X - 14

Hall of Fame:
Ju-87 Stuka / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Bristol Beaufighter/ B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111 / Piper-J3 Cub
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju-87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 28 
Do24T - 4 - KILL
Hs 219 - 20 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 22 - SAVE
Fokker C.X - 14

Hall of Fame:
Ju-87 Stuka / Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer
Bristol Beaufighter/ B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111 / Piper-J3 Cub
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow/ CAC CA 12 Boomerang
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"/Ju-87 Stuka

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2010)

Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 28 
Do24T - 6 *SAVE*
Hs 219 - 20 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22 *KILL *
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 22 
Fokker C.X - 14

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val / A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo
PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI
F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch / G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Ju-87 
Supermarine Spitfire MKI / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
Piper-J3 Cub / P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow/ 
CAC CA 12 Boomerang / Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 
Curtis SB2C Helldiver / Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI Fairey Battle / Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / PZL P.11
P-26 Peashooter / Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator Petlyakov Pe-2 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna 
Bloch MB.174


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 34 SAVE
Do24T - 6 
Bloch MB.174 - 2 KILL
Hs 219 - 26 - 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22 
Bloch MB 157 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna


----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2010)

parsifal said:


> Hi Marcel
> 
> Sorry about that, but there are more than a few anomalies happening here......
> 
> ...



Absolutely, it's really interesting to watch as it doesn't so much reflect the quality of the a/c, but more so people's preferences and knowledge. The bias against French and Russian a/c on the forum is of course well known. Didn't know that it extended to other nationalities as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2010)

I too think it is funny. I find it funny that possibly the most capable and beautiful sea plane (Do 24) is being shot down amazingly fast. I will admit that I do vote against the French planes. Not because they are French however, or becuase of their capabilities. I vote against them based off of appearance. Quite frankly I do not like the way they look. That is why I vote against them. Rather funny, I know!  I would never vote against an aircraft because of its nationality, that is just plain ignorant in my opinion.

Ju-87 Stuka - 34 
Do24T - 8 Save
Bloch MB.174 - 0 Kill ---------- HOS
Hs 219 - 26 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22 
Bloch MB 157 20
P-51D Mustang - 20 -------- New

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter
B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer / De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch
G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury / Heinkel He 111
P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI
Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2010)

parsifal said:


> Hi Marcel
> 
> Sorry about that, but there are more than a few anomalies happening here......
> 
> ...



Absolutely, it's really interesting to watch as it doesn't so much reflect the quality of the a/c, but more so people's preferences and knowledge. The bias against French and Russian a/c on the forum is of course well known. Didn't know that it extended to other nationalities as well.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2010)

At post 1070 we have:
Nakajima B5N2 'Kate' - 28
Do24T - 6 SAVE
Hs 219 - 20
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22 KILL
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 22
Fokker C.X - 14

At post 1071 we have:
Ju-87 Stuka - 34 SAVE
Do24T - 6
Bloch MB.174 - 2 KILL
Hs 219 - 26 -
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 20

Adler killes the Bloch,152 so it's been killed twice  and the C.X just disappeared.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to run with what we have in post 1073....

Ju-87 Stuka - 34
Do24T - 10 - SAVE 
Hs 219 - 26 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22 
Bloch MB 157 18 - KILL
P-51D Mustang - 20

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer 
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury 
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 34
Do24T - 12 - *SAVE* 
Hs 219 - 26 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22 
Bloch MB 157 - 16 - *KILL*
Fokker C.X - 14

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer 
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury 
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"
*
Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 36 *SAVE*
Do24T - 12 
Hs 219 - 26 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22 
Bloch MB 157 - 14 - *KILL*
Fokker C.X - 14

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer 
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury 
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"
*
Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 4, 2010)

Marcel said:


> Adler killes the Bloch,152 so it's been killed twice  and the C.X just disappeared.




Not to mention between #1070 and #1071, the Hs 219 gets bumped up by *6* points quite mysteriously, and the MB. 157 is erroneously dropped by *2 *points.

Marcel, I suggest we follow the trend and just add French and Dutch planes to the HoF without any voting at all.



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I vote against them based off of appearance. Quite frankly I do not like the way they look.




What?? Are you really able to say this with a straight face? The MB.174 is a beautiful aircraft, but you've obviously proven this is not a criterion, other wise it would be in the HoF. But then I get your point, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I think the Do24T is ugly as sin.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I too think it is funny. I find it funny that possibly the most capable and beautiful sea plane (Do 24) is being shot down amazingly fast. I will admit that I do vote against the French planes. Not because they are French however, or becuase of their capabilities. I vote against them based off of appearance. Quite frankly I do not like the way they look. That is why I vote against them. Rather funny, I know!  I would never vote against an aircraft because of its nationality, that is just plain ignorant in my opinion.


You're forgetting the Bf109E  I agree, one should not vote on nationality. I just vote for the more rare birds. We all know the P51, spit etc. So I vote for the piper, Fokker, Bloch etc. about which don't seem to be so popular.

Ju-87 Stuka - 34 - Kill
Do24T - 12
Hs 219 - 26
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 16 - Save
Fokker C.X - 14

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 5, 2010)

"Mystery points" are removed and ture score reflected below.

Ju-87 Stuka - 34 
Do24T - 10 - KILL
Hs 219 - 20 (true score)
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 20 - SAVE (true score)
Fokker C.X - 14

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2010)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> What?? Are you really able to say this with a straight face? The MB.174 is a beautiful aircraft, but you've obviously proven this is not a criterion, other wise it would be in the HoF. But then I get your point, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I think the Do24T is ugly as sin.



Yes I can say it with a complete straight face. I think the French made the ugliest planes of WW2, especially the bombers. To me the aircraft look like cardboard boxes.



Marcel said:


> You're forgetting the Bf109E  I agree, one should not vote on nationality. I just vote for the more rare birds. We all know the P51, spit etc. So I vote for the piper, Fokker, Bloch etc. about which don't seem to be so popular.



Out of all the current planes in the list, I would be voting for the Fokker if I were not trying to save the Do 24T. I believe she was the most beautiful sea plane and the most capable as well (in her class that is).

Ju-87 Stuka - 34 
Do24T - 12 Save
Hs 219 - 20 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 18 Kill
Fokker C.X - 14

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 34 
Do24T - 12
Hs 219 - 20 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 20 - *KILL*
YAK-3 - 22
Bloch MB 157 - 18
Fokker C.X - 16 - *SAVE*
*
Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Vraciu (Mar 5, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 34 
Do24T - 12
Hs 219 - 20 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 22 - save
YAK-3 - 20 - kill
Bloch MB 157 - 18
Fokker C.X - 16 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174
__________________


----------



## parsifal (Mar 5, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 34 
Do24T - 12
Hs 219 - 18 KILL
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 SAVE 
YAK-3 - 20 - 
Bloch MB 157 - 18
Fokker C.X - 16 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174
__________________


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 5, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 36 SAVE
Do24T - 10 KILL
Hs 219 - 18 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 
YAK-3 - 20 - 
Bloch MB 157 - 18
Fokker C.X - 16 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## ccheese (Mar 5, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 36 
Do24T - 12 - SAVE
Hs 219 - 16 - KILL 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 
YAK-3 - 20 - 
Bloch MB 157 - 18
Fokker C.X - 16 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174 

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 36
Do24T - 14 Save
Hs 219 - 16 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 20 -
Bloch MB 157 - 16 Kill
Fokker C.X - 16

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 6, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 38 *SAVE*
Do24T - 14 
Hs 219 - 16 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 20 -
Bloch MB 157 - 14 *KILL*
Fokker C.X - 16

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 38 
Do24T - 12 KILL
Hs 219 - 16 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 20 -
Bloch MB 157 - 16 SAVE
Fokker C.X - 16

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## parsifal (Mar 6, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 34 
Do24T - 12
Hs 219 - 16 KILL
SM - 79 Sparviero - 26 SAVE 
YAK-3 - 20 - 
Bloch MB 157 - 18
Fokker C.X - 16 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## ccheese (Mar 6, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 34 
Do24T - 14 - SAVE
Hs 219 - 16 
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 - KILL
YAK-3 - 20 - 
Bloch MB 157 - 18
Fokker C.X - 16 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174 

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 6, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 32 - Kill
Do24T - 14
Hs 219 - 16
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 
YAK-3 - 20 -
Bloch MB 157 - 18
Fokker C.X - 18 - Save

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 6, 2010)

I think there's some mistake with the Stuka. It was at 38 with Viking then dropped to 34 with Parsifal, with noboby voting against in between.


----------



## parsifal (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, an error has crept in....I have no idea how that happened. I certainly did not vote against it. Should be fixed I think. Would prefer a mod to do that if possible


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, I will save the Stuka and add the mystery missing 2 points as well!


Ju-87 Stuka - 36 - SAVE
Do24T - 14
Hs 219 - 16
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 
YAK-3 - 20 -
Bloch MB 157 - 16 - KILL
Fokker C.X - 18 

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 7, 2010)

Ju-87 Stuka - 38 - *SAVE*
Do24T - 14
Hs 219 - 16
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24 
YAK-3 - 20 -
Bloch MB 157 - 14 -* KILL*
Fokker C.X - 18 

*Hall of Fame:*
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

*Hall of Shame:*
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174[/QUOTE]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2010)

Pretty interesting how these "mystery points" happening.

Ju-87 Stuka - 38 
Do24T - 16 Save
Hs 219 - 16
SM - 79 Sparviero - 24
YAK-3 - 20 -
Bloch MB 157 - 12 Kill
Fokker C.X - 18

Hall of Fame:
Aichi D3A1 Val - 40, A6M Zero / Avro Lancaster / BF-109G / Bf-109F / Bf-110 Zerstörer / Brewster F2A-3 Buffalo / Bristol Beaufighter/B-17 G Flying Fortress / B-24 Liberator / B-26 Marauder / C-47 Skytrain / PBY Catalina / PB4Y-2 Privateer
De Havilland Mosquito / FW-190D-9 / Fw 190A-8 / Fw 200 Condor / Fokker GI / F4F-3 Wildcat / F4U Corsair / Fiesler Fi156 Storch/G4M Betty / Ta 152 / Ju 52 / Ju 88 / Hawker Hurricane IIC / Hawker Tempest Mk V / Hawker Sea Fury
Heinkel He-111/P-38L Lighting / P-40 Warhawk / P-47D Thunderbolt / P-61 Black Widow / Piper-J3 Cub / Supermarine Spitfire MKI/Nakajima Ki-84 'Hayate' / CAC CA 12 Boomerang / N1K2 'Shiden-kai' George / Kawanishi H8K "Emily"

Hall of Shame:
Avro Manchester / Blackburn Roc / Boulton Paul Defiant/ Bristol Blenheim / Breda Ba.88 / Bf 109 E-4 / Breguet 693 / Curtis SB2C Helldiver
Dornier Do 17/ Dornier Do 217 / Dornier Do-335 / Dewoitine D 520 / Farman F.22 / Fokker D.XXI / Fairey Battle
Ilyushin IL-2 / Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon / IAR-80 / P-39 Airacobra / P-63 KingCobra / P-36 / P-26 Peashooter
Martin PBM Mariner / Martin JRM-1 "Mars" / Macchi MC 202 / Me 163 / Ta-154 / TBD Devastator / Petlyakov Pe-2
PZL P.11 / Gloster Gladiator / Gloster Meteor F1 / Nakajima Ki-27 / Nakajima Ki43 Oscar / Fiat B.R.20 Cicogna/Bloch MB.174


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Pretty interesting how these "mystery points" happening.
> 
> Actually I'd like to know what is going on too.... I fixed the Stuka business....and have now gone further back to note the Stuka seems to have appeared without explanation on 34 and the Nakajima B5N2 Kate has disappeared completely.....WTF???
> 
> Who set the Gremlins loose...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2010)

I think it is because of two things...

1. People posting without reading the rules.

2. multiple people posting at the same time and not correcting it when it happens.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2010)

Wayne saved the Stuka bacl at post 1056 - how is it back?

I don't think people are copy/paste the very last post before a new post. I've been trying to make the HoF and HoS easier to copy but I guess its not working.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeap back at 1056, the Stuka was saved and moved to the HOF. It should not even be voted on anymore. I will fix this now...

Okay I have it figured out now. Back at post 1071, beaupower32 did not copy the last post and just copied whatever post he felt like... That is also how the Bloch was killed a second time. 

Read the rules people and pay attention! A continuation thread to be started shortly...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2010)

BEAU!!!!!!! Put the kid down when posting!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is the new thread...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/of...ad-rules-before-posting-23626.html#post644671


----------

